# Weekly competition 2010-01



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends thursday/friday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U R F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
*2. *R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U' F' U 
*3. *R U' R F U R' U2 R' U' 
*4. *R' U2 F R' U2 R F' R U R 
*5. *R2 U F2 R' U' R' U F2 U 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 L F2 L B U' R F2 U2 B R' B R U' L' F 
*2. *F2 R D2 B2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 B R2 B D2 R2 D2 F' U R2 
*3. *D' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F L2 R' B D L' U F D' B2 R2 D 
*4. *D' R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 U' L' D' R2 B F2 L' B' L2 D R2 
*5. *U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B D2 F2 L' U2 L U2 R U' F' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 Fw2 F2 L2 D' Rw U2 B' R Fw2 D2 B2 D' Uw2 U Fw' U2 R2 Uw' U2 L Rw2 B' Fw Uw L' B2 Rw2 D Fw2 Rw2 D' F U' R D F' Uw' Fw D'
*2. *Uw' Rw' B' U' L Rw R2 Fw F' D Fw R Uw R' D Fw U R2 B' F2 U' B' F2 U L' Rw Uw F' L' U F' Uw2 R' D2 F2 Rw' R2 Fw2 F' U'
*3. *L' Fw Uw' Fw U2 Fw' U B' Fw' F2 D' Uw U' L R2 D B' D' Rw Fw Rw2 U B L' D' Rw' U Fw L' R B Rw D' R' U L R2 B2 R B
*4. *L Fw2 Uw' B2 L R B L D2 Uw' L D Uw2 Fw2 F Rw R' B L' Rw R2 Fw Rw' D2 U' R' Uw' B2 L Rw B' Rw2 R2 F D U Rw B Uw2 B2
*5. *U2 L' D' Uw' U' R' D L R D L' B2 U' Fw' F' D' Uw U R' D' B' Uw2 R D R D U' B' D' U' Rw' R Uw B' Fw' F R F2 Uw2 U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Uw L' Bw Fw' Lw2 Uw' L' R Bw2 Fw' F' Rw2 D' L' Bw2 Dw Uw F' Uw B2 Bw' Uw2 F2 Uw' R2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw F Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R F R' Fw2 L' Rw' D2 Lw Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 F' Dw U' Rw D B2 Dw2 Uw B2 Fw' F Uw F Rw'
*2. *B Dw U2 Rw' Dw2 Uw L2 R2 D2 Bw2 D Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 R' Fw Dw B Bw2 Fw2 F L Rw' Bw2 L Rw U2 B' F D' Dw2 Uw' U' Fw' Rw U2 Bw2 Fw U' B Bw Lw Bw2 F2 Dw Uw2 Fw D Bw Dw Lw2 D2 Lw D2 Lw' R2 F2 Uw B
*3. *Dw Fw Dw U Bw2 Rw Bw2 Rw R' Fw Lw Bw2 Rw2 Dw L Rw2 U Bw Uw Lw' R' F2 U Bw' Fw F' Dw Fw' Lw' Fw' Rw2 D2 U B2 Lw2 R Dw' B Dw' L' B' Bw F2 R2 B' R2 B Bw2 Dw' B F2 U Rw' Dw R Fw' L2 B Rw B2
*4. *Fw' F2 Lw D' Bw' U Lw R F L F2 L Lw2 R' Bw L2 Uw2 Lw D' F2 Lw Rw' Dw Lw Rw Uw F D' Uw' L2 Bw' L' R' U2 F' L Lw B Dw B Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 Uw' U' R' U' B2 Rw' F2 Lw D B' L2 B L Lw R2
*5. *Lw F2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 U' Rw2 R2 Fw D Uw B L2 D2 Fw D2 U L Lw Bw' D Fw L2 Fw' D B' U2 R2 Bw' U2 L2 Bw F' L Rw' U' L Uw' Fw Rw Uw2 L2 R2 Uw2 Lw' Bw D' Bw2 U' L' Lw' Bw' D2 Uw2 Fw F L' Fw' F2 U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' 2B2 F D 2F2 2U2 F2 2U2 2F D' 2B2 L 2R R2 F' 2D' 3F2 3U2 B' 2R' R 3F' L2 2L' 3R' B R' 3F' 2F' F2 2L' R' 2U F' 2U 2L B 3F 3R2 2R' 2B F 2L' 3R 2D2 2L' 2F' 2U2 F' 3U2 B' 2B2 2U 2R F' 2U2 L' 2R2 2B' D' 3U' U B' 2U R2 2F F' 2L' 3U' 3F' F 2R' 2F2 2D 3U 2U2 2B 3R D R
*2. *L 2B D 2D2 3U 2B' D' 2U2 U R2 U' 3F' D L 2L' 3F 2U' 2B' D2 3R2 R 2U2 2L 3R' D B' 2L 3U L 3U' 3F L' 2L2 U B2 2B' L2 2L' 3U 3R2 B 3U2 2B 3F2 3U' 2L2 B 2F2 L2 D 2F2 2L B2 2F2 2R' 2U2 B 3F2 2L2 2R2 3U 2R 2D 3U F' 3U2 2U2 L 2D' R' 3U' F' 2U' 2R' F 2U B' 2D' 2U2 2F'
*3. *D2 2F2 L 2L2 2D 3F' 2F F 3U2 2L' B' 2F' 2D2 3R' R 2U2 2B' D' R' 3F L2 R 2B' 3F2 D' 3U2 R 2F 2D 2B R' 3F2 3R B' R' 2F' 3R' 2F' D2 3U B' 3F' 3R 2B 3R' R 2B2 2F2 L 2L' 2F2 3U' U' 2R R D U 2R D B' 3F' L' D2 2B2 3U2 B L F2 2R 2B2 F R' 2F2 3R2 D 2B2 2U 3F L' 2R
*4. *3F F 2R R 2F' 2D' 3U' 2U B2 D R' U2 2L2 3R' 2U2 2F' 2L2 3R2 2U' F2 3U 2L' 2R2 R' 2B' 3U' 2U 3F2 3U 3R' 2D L 2L2 3R' 2R2 R' 2F2 3R 2R F2 D 3F' 3U2 2R' 2U' 2B2 3F2 D' 3U L' 3R' R F2 D' 3F2 L2 3U' R' D L' 2L' 2D' 2F 2D' 3U U 3F2 3U' 2B 3F' 3R' 3F2 2F' 2R' 2B 2F F 2D2 2L R2
*5. *R2 3F D2 U2 3F2 2U U2 2R R2 3F2 2D' F2 R 2D' L2 R2 3F2 F' 2D 2B' 3F2 L2 2L2 3U2 2B' 3F2 L 2R B' 3F2 2D' 2F 3U2 2U U 2L' 3R2 2F' 3R' B 3F' 2F' 2U L2 2R' 2D' 2B D2 2D 2L 2F2 R' F2 D2 3U2 2B' 2F' L2 D 2D' 3U' 2F D' L F R2 2D' U' B 2L' 2R2 D' 2U' 2R' 2F2 2D2 R2 D' 2D2 3U

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 2B2 2F2 2U L2 2R F' R2 U' 3L D' 3L' R 3F 2R 2D 2U' 2F2 3U2 R2 2B' L' 2L 2B' 3F L2 2L' R' 3D' 3R 2R2 2D 2F2 3U' 2L F 3L' 3R2 2R2 R' 2D' 3L2 2D' 2U B2 2D' 2F' U 3R 3B 3F' F2 3U2 3F' L2 2R2 F2 3R' B 3D2 F2 D2 3R' F' 2L' 2B 2U' 2L2 3D 3F' 2R' 3D2 2B2 3D' 3R D' 3D2 2U2 3R' 2D2 3U2 2B' 3F2 3R2 3D 3F' R2 B' 3U U2 3L R2 2D L' B 3F' 3D2 3R F' 2D2
*2. *3U' 2U2 2F2 R' 2F' U 3L' 3B 3F F 2D' 3U' 2U' U2 3R R 3F' 2F' 2U' 2B2 3R 3U' 2B2 F2 L' 2R 3B D' 2D 2B2 2R2 B 2F 2R D2 B D' L2 2D 3F2 D' U 3L2 3F2 3U 2L' F2 R' 3B2 D U2 3B2 2F' 3L' 3U 3R2 3F' 3L 2R2 2D B' 2U 2B2 2D2 3U' 3F' D 3U 3F 2U' 2F 2L' 3R2 2D2 R2 3U' B' 2F2 F2 L 2R2 2U2 R2 3D U2 R 3B2 L' 2L2 3U2 3L2 F' 3L' 3B' D' 2D 2U' 3L 2B2 3F2
*3. *3D' B 2B' 3B 3F 2F2 D U2 2L' 3L 2D' 3R2 2U 2B' F 3U2 3F 3L 2U2 L' 3L' 2B' D' 2D' U 2B 3B L' 3R2 R 3D 3U' 2U2 U2 3B U' 3L2 3R' B2 2F2 F2 2D' B2 L' D L2 3D 2B' 2F' 3R 3U2 L' F' 2D 3R' 2R2 2F' 3R2 2R' 3U U' L' 3L2 3B' 2D' 3F2 3U2 3L 2F 2R D' L2 3R D2 3B 3L' 3D 3U2 2B2 2F' L2 2R' U 3R' 3U 3B 2F 3U' 2L' 2U' 2R 2F2 2D' 3B2 2L 2U 2L 2B' 3R' D'
*4. *2D' U2 2B 3B' F' 2U2 U' 3B' U2 3R' U 3R 2F D 2D 2L' B' 3R' 3F2 2L2 3F' 3L' 2R2 3U 2R2 2B' 3B D' 3D 3L2 D' 2L2 U' 3L' 2U 3F2 R2 D2 2U B D' 2B 3B' 2F' 3R2 D2 2U 3R 2R 3B 2D2 B2 F 2D2 L' 3L' R2 F' D' 2B' 2R' D2 2R' 3U2 U2 2B R 3B D' L 2R' 3F 2U' U' F2 D2 3L2 3R' 2B' 2F' 3L2 3U2 2F' 3R R 3D2 B2 3U2 2L' 3R' 2R' 2B 2F' L2 2U F2 3U2 2U2 3F' D2
*5. *2B2 3D' F2 3U' U2 2L 2R2 2B 2L' 3B2 3F L2 B 2R 3F' 3U' F 3L D 2L 3D2 3L2 2F2 2R2 B2 2B' 3U' L2 R 3B' F 2U' B 3B2 2U' L 3F' 2D L' B 2F2 L2 2U B 2U 2L' 2R 2B2 3U' U2 3L2 R U2 3R 2U' 3L D 3B2 3F2 2F2 3L 3R 3B2 2D 3R2 3B' D' 3D 2U' B 2F' 2D 2U 2F 3R 2D2 B2 3L' 3B' 3R2 2R' 2U2 3L2 U 2R2 3U2 2F' D2 2D2 2L 2D2 2B' 2F 3D2 F 2L B 3B2 F U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 F U' F' U2 
*2. *F2 U2 R' U R' U R' F U2 
*3. *U2 R' U' F2 R U' F' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 R U2 L' D2 L' U2 R2 D2 B U' R2 D' F' L U' B2 R D R2 
*2. *U F2 U B2 D F2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B' U R2 U' R B2 L' 
*3. *R2 D F2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 B' U2 L B L' R' B2 U B' L F 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw U2 F D' Fw F2 Uw2 L2 D' U F' D B' F' Uw' U B L R2 D2 Fw' U' B Rw U' F D2 Uw2 Fw F Uw B2 Fw2 R F' L Uw' Fw F' L
*2. *U Rw' B2 R U F2 Uw Fw F Rw' B2 D2 R' B' Fw' R F2 D2 B2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 L' R' F' L' D' B D' Uw Fw' Uw Fw' Rw D L2 R' Uw2 L' Rw2
*3. *D' R' D' F2 R' Uw2 U2 Fw' L' Uw Fw2 R' Uw2 B L F' L R B R2 B Uw2 B' R' B' L Fw' F L' F2 D2 B' Rw2 U2 R U' R2 Fw2 R' F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' L' F L' Lw' Bw2 F' Rw2 Dw2 F' Dw B' Fw U2 Bw2 Fw' F' L2 Lw' R' Dw B' L U' R2 F L Lw2 F2 Dw Fw2 D' Uw B Uw2 B2 Uw' Fw' Lw2 D2 Dw Uw2 R2 Fw2 D Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' L Dw' Fw F2 L F L2 Lw Rw2 R2 U'
*2. *R2 Fw2 F L Fw Uw' F Dw' Uw U L Lw2 R Fw Uw' B' Fw' Rw' D Fw Lw R2 Dw2 R' Uw2 Rw' U' L Lw Uw B2 F Rw Uw2 U2 F' Lw D2 B D Dw2 F' L Dw' Lw' R2 Dw2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 B L' R Bw Dw U Lw2 Bw2 Dw
*3. *Rw F Rw' R Uw' Fw2 U2 L Uw2 B' Fw R' F D2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw L2 D2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 L' Lw2 U2 B U2 L2 D' B Bw' Fw' Lw2 F Uw2 Bw2 L D' Dw2 Uw L Lw U2 Fw F Lw' D2 L Uw2 Lw2 Rw R' Bw2 D' L2 B2 Lw2 B2 Bw' Fw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R B2 F' D' F L' F' R B2 F' 
*2. *L2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' U' F U L' D B' L U2 F' U' 
*3. *R' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 D B' D B' L' R' F U' 
*4. *R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L F' D' U2 R' U2 F2 L B' L' R 
*5. *U F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 D B D2 L U2 R U' B' L B2 F' 
*6. *D2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B' D B' L' U' B' U2 R U L' F L' 
*7. *U' L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' U B2 L D' F' R' B2 D' B L 
*8. *U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B D2 F R2 F U2 R B R F D F' U2 L2 D2 R 
*9. *L2 F2 R U2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U F' D' U2 F' U' L U' R U' F 
*10. *R U2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 L U2 B U' L F D' B2 L U' R2 F' U R 
*11. *R U2 F2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L' U B' L D2 L F' R' U' B' L D' R2 
*12. *F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D2 B' D2 L B' R2 B' L U R D' 
*13. *L' B2 D2 R B2 L R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' F L' D2 L2 D R U' F L' 
*14. *B2 L D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' L2 R2 B' D' L R' D2 B2 L2 F' 
*15. *B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U B2 U L' D F D U' B2 L F R' D R 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F R2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 U R' B2 U2 L2 B F U2 L' U2 L 
*2. *D2 B2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 L B2 D F' U R' B2 L' D' U' R D' 
*3. *U R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U' R U2 L2 F R' U2 B2 L' B' 
*4. *D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' B U' L2 D' B R2 U L F R 
*5. *B F L2 F R2 F' U2 F' R2 F' D B U2 B F R U B U2 L' B2 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' U' L2 R2 B R2 U2 L' B' R' F L F2 U R 
*2. *L' B2 L' R' U2 B2 F2 R' F2 U' L' B' L' D' U' B R U F2 U2 
*3. *D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U' F L R2 B2 L' U B2 R F2 R2 D U' 
*4. *D2 L2 F D2 B2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 R U L' D U2 B' D' L2 B R F' 
*5. *F2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 B U B F2 R' B' D2 U' B2 R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D B2 U L D F R' B' U' B' F L' F' 
*2. *F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L R' F2 L B D U R2 F2 U' R D2 L' F U' R' 
*3. *L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U B' U2 L U' B2 D2 L2 R D2 B 
*4. *F2 U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 D2 L' B R2 U B D' F' U F2 D2 L F' U' 
*5. *R' U2 L F2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 R' F U R2 B F2 U2 R' B U' R' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 F' D B L' U2 L' F' D2 B D F2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U F2 R2 F' R U' R2 F U 
*3. *L2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 D F' L' R2 F' D2 R' F2 R' 
*4. *Uw2 B2 Rw' B' Fw2 U2 L2 Uw' Fw' F' Uw' Fw D2 F' Rw' F2 D' Uw2 R' Uw2 L2 Rw B2 L Rw2 B R2 U B Uw' B' Fw' L B L2 R2 D2 Uw B2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R2 F' R' F U' R' 
*3. *D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B' F2 L2 R' F2 D' R' D' F U 
*4. *D L Uw Rw' R2 B Fw R' Uw2 U F2 L B' R Uw' U' L' B' D L' U R U2 L' Rw F' L2 Rw D2 U' F' D Uw' U2 B2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw' F'
*5. *Uw B2 Rw Bw D2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' B Bw2 L2 Bw' Rw2 B Fw Rw' B2 R2 Bw F Rw' Fw Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw Rw' R U B2 F Rw' R2 Bw D' Uw2 U B' Bw' U2 Lw Uw B2 Fw2 L2 B' L2 D B2 Uw' Fw' Dw R B' L2 Bw2 Dw Rw' D2 U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U L' R' U' L R' L' U' L U' R U' R' U' R L' l' b' 
*2. *L U' R' U R' L' R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U R' L' u' r' l 
*3. *L U' R L U L R' U' L' U L R U R' L' l' b 
*4. *R L R' L' U L B L B U' B L R L B' u' r b' 
*5. *L U' L' R' U R B' U' R' U R B U R L B u' l b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,-1) (3,-3) (0,3) (0,4) (6,3) (3,4) (4,2) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,1) (0,2) (-4,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-1) (6,1) (0,3) (6,2) (0,4) (3,3) (-3,4) (-4,2) (0,3) (3,4) (3,0) (0,2) (1,1) (2,3) (2,4) (2,0)
*3. *(3,6) (3,3) (0,4) (6,0) (-1,5) (5,4) (4,4) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,2) (-4,2) (0,2) (2,0) (2,0) (0,2) (0,5) (5,0)
*4. *(1,-1) (-3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,1) (-2,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,4) (-2,4) (5,4) (0,0)
*5. *(-2,0) (0,-4) (6,3) (3,5) (0,4) (3,2) (6,3) (0,5) (6,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (4,3) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,4)

Erik, Nora and I want to wish you all a good 2010 with lots of pleasure and challenges. Enjoy!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 1, 2010)

3x3x3: 12.44 13.63 (12.05) 12.22 (13.88)= 12.76


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought we couldn't make those kind of posts?

Oh well, first comp. of 2010!

EDIT: And just like that: nvm.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 23.11, (22.28), (27.06), 25.61, 23.25 = 23.99
Sucks.

*4x4x4*: 2:06.19, 2:19.63, (1:49.65), (DNF), DNF = DNF
What a waste of time. I hate this ES 4x4x4, it turns like crap and hurts my wrists.

*234 Relay*: 2:43.68
*2345 Relay*: 6:42.21

*Pyraminx*: (14.40), (49.41), 26.83, 19.77, 34.06 = 26.89
Lol.

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(4:51.68), DNF(3:44.65), DNF(3:35.63) = DNF
All execution mistakes, they were all scrambled. I need to practice more.
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
I totally failed at memorizing (and solving) centres. I'm trying letters now for everything 
*3x3x3 MultiBLD*: 0/2 = DNF in 17:47.66
Still getting used to letters. Corners are sooo slow using letters at the moment.


----------



## mande (Jan 1, 2010)

2x2: 8.80, (6.38), (9.55), 6.63, 7.80 = 7.74
Comment: OK.

3x3: 20.85, 18.29, (22.58), 20.56, (18.06) = 19.90
Comment: Not good.

3x3 OH: (42.20), 41.88, 36.15, 41.16, (33.79) = 39.73
Comment: Last solve would have easily been sub 30 if I didn't mess up on the E perm.

4x4: (1:40.97), 1:49.61, 1:50.60, 1:51.54, (2:23.41) = 1:50:59
Comment: O,P,OP,O,O. Why does parity like me so much?

2x2 BLD: 1:02.18, 42.28, DNF = 42.28
Comment: I hate it when the cube just slips out of your hands...especially during BLD.

3x3 BLD: DNF(3:00.33), 2:26.56 (1:25), 2:36.40 (1:25) = 2:26:56
Comment: Good.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 1, 2010)

*3x3 :* 13.85, 15.39, (16.06), 15.10, (13.85) = 14.78
A very jumpy average , The 13.85's saved me

*2x2 :* 4.97, 6.15, 5.00, (3.31), (6.72) = 5.37
Amazing 

*4x4 :* (1:07.63), 1:14.93[P], 1:09.48[OP], 1:08.96[P], (1:26.60[OP]) = 1:11.12
Popped on the last solve.

*3x3 OH* : (DNF), 36.34, 31.55, 37.86, (30.89) = 35.25
I dropped my cube on the first solve, and it hit the space bar ._.

*2-4 Relay :* 1:46.77[P]
Bad 4x4 ]=

*FMC :* DNF
Lol, passed the 1 hour limit

*2x2 BLD :* 1:07.11, 45.25, DNF(33.07) = 45.25
Wow, tried Ortega on the last 2

*Megaminx :* 2:58.94, (3:29.67), 2:49.39, (2:35.34), 3:09.02 = 2:59.12
Sub 3  Pop on the 3:29

*3x3 BLD :* DNF(2:20.62), 2:36.29, 2:40.13 = 2:36.29
Amazing, I've dropped 40 seconds suddenly

*Magic :* 1.55, 1.61, 1.67, (1.98), (1.45) = 1.61
Wow I'm a magic pro


----------



## janelle (Jan 1, 2010)

*3x3x3*
1.	29.30	
2.	29.90
3.	35.34	
4.	32.92	
5.	34.52	
Average: 32.40
Comment: Pretty good for me.
*3x3x3 OH*
1:24.00, 1:35.26, 1:45.72, 1:16.60, 1:40.63 Avg- 1:33.29


----------



## plechoss (Jan 1, 2010)

2x2 bld= 9.30, 8.06,14.78 
2x2=2.58,2.83,5.09,5.02,3.61= 3.82


----------



## Lumej (Jan 1, 2010)

*Lumej*

*222:* 12.66, (15.52), 14.58, 10.56, (7.81) = 12.60
*333:* 24.08, 26.68, 22.68, (22.41), (28.25) = 24.48
_Cross mistake on the last solve_
*444:* 1:55.91, 1:58.40, (1:46.71), 2:05.18, (2:13.38) = 1:59.83
_sub 2 _
*555:* 4:34.83, 4:53.66, 4:27.77, (3:58.75), (5:07.16) = 4:38.75
*333oh:* (1:01.80), 1:29.75, 1:18.08, 1:29.93, (DNF) = 1:25.92
_For some reason the timer didn't start on the last solve..._
*234:* 2:55.93
*2345:* 7:01.66
*sq-1:* 1:35.65, (1:19.16), 1:53.88, (3:14.55), 1:32.09 = 1:40.54
*MTS:* 2:55.13, 2:33.77, (1:47.05), (DNF), 2:03.00 = 2.30.63
*222bld: *DNF, 3:04.33, DNF = 3:04.33
_I was going too fast..._
*Megaminx:* (6:17.22), 3:46.11, 4:25.88, (3:43.13), 4:25.28 = 4:12.42
*Clock: *33.61, (30.88), 38.43, (1:02.15), 39.65 = 37.23


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

Edward Demetrius King  
*3x3*
13.38, 23.70, 19.16, 17.30, 18.54
Average: 18.33
*3x3 OH*
45.74, 42.26, 40.72, 46.80, 31.58
Average: 42.91

Comments: Great 3x3 average, and Pb's all over the place for OH.


----------



## Yichen (Jan 1, 2010)

Yichen:
2x2x2: *4.11*
(3.81), 4.14, (5.01), 4.04, 4.14


3x3x3: *17.52*
(16.22), 17.50, 16.80, 18.26, (18.98)


3x3x3 One Handed: *41.05*
39.76, 40.74, (43.51), 42.66, (39.54)


4x4x4: *1:29.98*
1:30.23, (1:41.34), (1:19.02), 1:31.27, 1:28.45


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:54.38*


MegaMinx: *2:34.77*
(2:41.20), 2:40.61, (2:27.73), 2:33.03, 2:30.68


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 1, 2010)

2x2 BLD: 1:38.40, 14.77, DNF = 14.77
Pochmann, Speed, Speed 

3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 4:37.72 = 4:37.72
Yes!!  Success for weekly competition for the first time  I would have gotten the 2nd one too (although slower), if my mom hadn't disturbed me while execution xD

3x3: 15.32, 14.72, (18.37), (13.91), 15.39 = 15.15
SOOO SLOW!!!! :fp

2x2: 3.16, 3.92, 5.17, (2.80), (6.28+) = 4.08
:fp :fp :fp would have been 3.79 avg without +2 

Multi BLD: 1/2 in 16:34.37 = 0 points
Well. It was my first try and the second cube was pretty close. (two edges and two corners wrong)

4x4: 1:02.65, (DNF), (57.56), 1:39.33, 1:00.71 = 1:14.23
NOOOOOOOO! Counting 1:39!!! 

Pyra: (15.34), (9.52), 13.72+, 11.68, 9.52 = 11.64
normal

OH: (26.75), 28.15, (36.90), 33.13, 33.06 = 31.45


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 1, 2010)

Rawr. I've decided to actually cube this year, which means I should start with doing this weekly competition every week (at least 2 events)!

2x2x2 = 8.93
(5.98), (10.78), 9.45, 9.02, 8.32


----------



## JunwenYao (Jan 1, 2010)

*JunwenYao*

*2x2x2*
1 (4.30)
2 6.31
3 (7.72)
4 6.25
5 5.73
Average: 6.10
So slow!


*3x3x3*
1 19.58
2 19.75
3 21.00
4 (18.45)
5 (21.81)
Average: 20.11


*4x4x4*
1. 1:13.30	
2. 1:12.98	
3. 1:14.14	
4. (1:21.09) 
5. (1:11.97) 
Average: 1:13.47


*
5x5x5*
1 2:37.98
2 (2:31.47)
3 2:43.38
4 2:42.12
5 (DNF)
Average: 2:41.16


*3x3x3 One Handed*
1 38.70
2 43.53
3 (35.27)
4 (DNF)
5 47.14
Average: 43.12 
Ouch!!!


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
1 (1:09.00) PB
2 (DNF)
3 1:09.38


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
1 DNF
2 DNF
3 DNF
kick my S.


*Pyraminx*
1 14.86
2 (13.03)
3 (20.36) 
4 16.19	
5 13.58
Average: 14.88
BAD BAD BAD BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*2-4: 1:45.77*
*
2-5:  4:36.55*


----------



## MistArts (Jan 1, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 4.06, (3.01), 6.41, (6.52), 5.02 = 5.16
3rd and 4th solves were bad...
*3x3x3:* (17.88), (22.14), 19.19, 18.02, 22.03 = 19.75
*4x4x4:* 1:39.65, (1:32.37), 1:44.26, (1:48.80), 1:46.63 = 1:43.51
*OH:* 53.91, (39.87), (1:10.12), 1:01.06, 45.12 = 53.36
*FMC:* *DNF*

Also, is 4x4 FM going to be back?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 1, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

_2x2_ - 9.81 5.61 5.34 11.46 9.09 *8.17 *2 PLL skips.
_3x3_ - 22.58 23.68 26.30 25.77 26.06 *25.17* It started so well
_4x4_ - 1.28.83 1.33.38 O 1.32.27 OP 1.29.72 P1.35.05 OP *1.31.79*
_5x5_ - 2.51.61 2.56.52 2.34.05 2.29.01 2.40.34 *2.42.00* Terrible start killed it.
_6x6_ - 4.58.71 OP 5.24.61 OP 4.54.81 O 5.26.38 O 5.26.36 *5.16.56* Never gone sub5 before today.
_7x7_ - 8.50.69 9.10.06 8.33.71 9.01.06 8.59.62 *8.57.12*
_2-4 Relay_ - *1.59.63* 28sec for 2 and 3
_2-5 Relay_ - *4.52.50* PB I'm sure.
_Clock_ - 17.83 20.21 17.81 19.63 17.86 *18.43* Not too good
_Megaminx_ - 3.12.91 3.08.16 3.16.58 3.24.36 DNS *3.17.95* I can only put this vast improvement down to the sheer amount of Gigaminx I've done over the holidays.
_Pyraminx_ - 12.63 21.27 23.63 16.44 11.65 *16.78*
_Square1_ - 48.80 54.18 48.31 1.16.15 58.38 *53.79*
_Magic_ - 1.68 1.66 1.47 1.50 1.40 *1.54avg* PB single
_Master Magic_ - 2.83 2.94 2.88 2.88 2.81 *2.86avg* Broke PBavg by nearly 0.1of a second!
_3x3 FMC_ *54moves*

U' L F2
x' B L' U' L U2 B' U2 F' U' F
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
y' L' U' L U2 L F' L' F
y R U R' U R U2 R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 1, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.83 (7.79) (10.51) 8.28 7.87 => 7.99

*3x3:* (25.22) 21.42 22.41 23.59 (20.81) => 22.47

*4x4:* 1:34.93 1:29.93 1:35.87 (1:42.05) (1:20.48) => 1:33.58

*5x5:* 3:20.88 (3:53.25) 3:15.92 (2:46.04) 3:52.95 => 3:29.92

*3x3 OH:* 47.03 (38.12) 39.36 45.86 (53.34) => 44.08

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:57.36

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 5:31.23

*Magic:* 1.33 1.39 (1.47) 1.38 (1.23) => 1.36


----------



## Toad (Jan 1, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> _jamesdeanludlow_
> 
> _2x2_ - 9.81 5.61 5.34 11.46 9.09 *8.17 *2 PLL skips.
> 
> _2-4 Relay_ - *1.59.63* 28sec for 2 and 3



Nice times ^^


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 1, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > _jamesdeanludlow_
> ...



Lucky 2x2 - I don't practise lol.
Relay - Happy I guess. Again lucky 2x2 got me sub 2 this week


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

*2x2x2: 7.87*
(7.16), 7.44, 8.22, (9.21), 7.96
Comment: Pretty good.

*3x3x3: 19.83*
17.90, 21.18, (16.72), (21.38), 20.40
Comment: Starting to become more & more common.

*4x4x4: 1:24.60*
1:25.27, 1:21.97, (1:27.22), 1:26.56, (1:13.71+)
Comment: PB by about a second.

*5x5x5: 2:52.22*
(3:29.47), 2:55.97, (2:40.71), 2:49.88, 2:50.81
Comment: Haven't practiced in about a month.

*6x6x6:12:47.09*
(12:35.62), 12:48.96, (12:56.23), 12:36.94, 12:55.37
Comment: Bad.

*7x7x7: 12:46.05*
(13:32.12), (12:13.08), 12:51.37, 12:50.37, 12:36.42
Comment: Meh.

*3x3x3 One Handed: 46.07*
47.19, 49.22, 41.81, (49.52), (40.50)
Comment: Good.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 52*
Solution: Cross: U' L F2
F2L1: x' U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L'
F2L2: F' R' U' R
F2L3: F U2 L' U2 L F U2 F'
F2L4: U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U F
OLL: R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 
Comment: Bad.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:12.03*
Comment: Bad.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:44.03*
Comment: Good.

*Megaminx: 3:47.63*
3:51.93, 3:53.69, (3:08.77), (4:42.36), 3:37.28
Comment: Meh.

*Pyraminx: 25.70*
26.81, 25.50, (23.21), 24.79, (27.83)
Comment: pretty bad, I only started pyraminx solving today.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm going to try and do this every week, but for week 1 I think I'll just do 3x3.

40.51, 41.37, 34.05, 51.09, 48.02

Average: *43.01*

The 51 was because I thought I was gonna pop, but it didn't and then it messed up my F2L.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 1, 2010)

3x3x3
1. 20.86 
2. 23.14 
3. 17.59 
4. 19.47 
5. 21.70 
Ø 20.67

2x2
1. 9.03 
2. 5.29
3. 8.84 
4. 6.76 
5. 7.15 
Ø 7.59

2x2 BLD
1. 1:40.93 
2. 1:41.21 
3. 2:03.03 


MegaMinx
2:17.75, 2:15.45, 2:04.38, 2:20.62, 2:31.30 
Average: 2:17.94


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 1, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 12.67, (12.60), 15.62, 13.23, (16.12) = *13.84*
*3x3x3:* 49.04, 45.76, (36.98), 50.92, (53.70) = *48.57*
(not very good but for some reason my current form is about 8 sec behind what I was a few months ago!)
*4x4x4:* (2:08.18), 2:45.23, 3:40.94, (3:41.30), 3:28.93 = *3:18.37*
(Way off form! I blame the snow... somehow!)
*5x5x5:* 4:36.01, (4:23.22), 4:29.78, (4:44.80), 4:36.51 = *4:34.10*
*6x6x6:* 8:29.75, (7:25.97), 8:13.08, (9:09.64), 8:28.66 = *8:23.83*
*7x7x7:* (12:49.52), (11:33.90), 12:31.88, 12:28.88, 11:48.82 = *12:16.53*
(during one of the solves I had to capture an escaping hamster)
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (5/12 edges in 9 min - no idea what went wrong),
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:40.42, 1:38.08, (2:06.29+), (1:31.68), 1:57.89 = *1:45.46*
(stupid slow hands, stupid slow brain  )
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:22.48*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:27.05*
*Magic:* 
*Master Magic:* 
*Clock:* 25.02, 26.29, (28.54), (22.48), 22.62 = *24.64*
*MegaMinx:* 5:14.56, (6:16.46), (4:29.69), 5:33.93, 5:42.69 = *5:30.39*
(breaking in a new tiled QJ minx - partially sanded)
*PyraMinx:* 18.40, 19.64, (16.27), 19.06, (19.96) = *19.03*
*Square-1:* 6:27.15+, (2:16.19), 4:30.11, 5:35.78, (10:48.47+) = *5:31.01*
(I'm not very good at this  )


----------



## pjk (Jan 1, 2010)

*3x3:* (13.93), 13.53, 13.73, 13.59, (13.48) => *Avg: 13.62*
Consistent...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 1, 2010)

pjk said:


> *3x3:* (13.93), 13.53, 13.73, 13.59, (13.48) => *Avg: 13.62*
> Consistent...



σ = 0.08


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 1, 2010)

Kidstardust
Square-1: 38.34, 56.27, 49.67, 59.36, 52.58 = 52.84 
OH : DNF, 1:07.43, 1:02.25, 1:11.55, 1:03.91 = 1:07.63 BAD!!


----------



## blizzardmb (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pyraminx*: *13.05* (6.33), 13.02, 13.21, (14.77), 12.93

*2x2*: *7.87* 7.19, 8.04, (10.97), (6.18), 8.38

*Square-1*: *54.95* 54.17, 48.89, (39.08), (1:02.53), 1:01.79

*3x3*: *29.76* 29.74, 28.56, 31.61, 29.43, 30.10

*2x2 bld*: *2.69* 2.69, 10.72, 7.79

*4x4*: *207.54* 2:16.97, (1:57.56), 2:06.80, 1:58.84, (2:21.64)

*2-4 relay*: *2:45.15*

*square-1*: *52.07* (45.90), (1:00.77), 58.11, 50.43, 47.67

*3x3 oh*: *1:28.32* 1:26.52, (1:20.09), 1:31.69, (1:36.70), 1:26.75


----------



## Kian (Jan 2, 2010)

2x2- 4.37, 6.86, 5.82, 5.81, 6.15
3x3- 17.02, 15.54, 14.58, 19.54, 17.22
4x4- 1:16.23, 1:25.52, 1:12.58, 1:19.99, 1:10.26
5x5- 1:59.77, 2:16.61, 2:16.88, 2:23.61, 2:12.86
7x7- 8:08.29, 7:47.60, 6:57.96, 8:14.58, 7:47.14
3x3 OH- 34.47, 46.75, 33.76, 42.02, 33.86
2-4 Relay- 1:33.95
2-5 Relay- 3:56.82
2x2 BLD-8.93, 16.67, DNF
3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF, DNF
MultiBLD- 3/4 36:47.60 2 Points
Megaminx- 4:21.58, 4:25.12, 4:59.08, 4:30.14, 4:02.84
3x3WF- 3:01.29, 2:34.97, 2:54.29, 2:48.22, 2:04.61
Magic- 2.34, 2.09, 2.81, 2.13, 2.03
Sq-1- 1:02.33, 53.28, 55.32, 1:13.44, 1:01.21
MTS- 2:06.49, 1:45.23, 2:01.00, 1:56.20, 1:43.41
FMC- DNF


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jan 2, 2010)

*2x2*= 12.48, 9.39, 8.88, (13.17), (8.80) = *10.25*

*3x3*= 26.91, 27.02, (29.88), 26.16, (24.28) = *26.70*
29 was a pop, but I sucked this week.

*4x4*= 1:51.89, (DNF), (1:45.14), 2:15.17, 1:50.69 = *1:59.25*

*5x5*= 3:32.86, 3:20.95, 3:25.39, (3:40.72), (3:08.45)= *3:26.40*
sd= 4.91


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

*3x3*:
14.48, 14.19, (16.55 POP), 11.91, (9.91)

First 2 times were pretty average and the 16.55 was disappointing. The 11.91's F2L was _very_ fluent, however, the solve was nonlucky. I'm ecstatic about the 9.91. OLL Skip and an H Perm. 

current avg5: 13.53 (σ = 1.15)
Good average, however I don't deserve it because it was only those last two times that saved it from being a 14/15 average (normal).
Also I'm very happy with the average because this is the first time I competed in the weekly competition.


----------



## Edam (Jan 2, 2010)

*3x3* - (18.97), 18.18, 17.71, (15.43), 17.63 = *17.84*

*234* - *1:55.50*


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 2, 2010)

2x2

Average of 5: 2.71
1. 2.75 
2. (2.22) 
3. 2.58 
4. (3.15) 
5. 2.80 

2nd solve uses CLL 


3x3
Average of 5: 11.94
1. (17.82) [POP]
2. 11.62 
3. (10.90) 
4. 11.68 
5. 12.53

it could be better....:fp


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 2, 2010)

2x2: (5.39), (2.80), 3.91, 5.33, 4.20 ==> 4.48
poop =/ stupid 5s'


----------



## jave (Jan 2, 2010)

*3x3x3: 25.63*
26.94
(33.13)
26.10
23.84
(22.48)
Comments: 33.13 - F2L screw up. 22.48 - PLL skip.

*4x4x4: 2:31.79*
2:15.70 [DP]
(2:51.96) [OP]
2:43.71 [OP]
(2:11.86) [DP]
2:35.95 [DP]
Comments: :fp

*3x3x3 OH: 1:08.81*
(1:02.28)
(1:17.34)
1:10.39
1:10.00
1:06.05

*Pyraminx: 17.23*
19.14
(12.19)
16.30
16.25
(29.60)


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 2, 2010)

2x2: 3.28, (2.95), 3.62, 3.99, (4.54) = 3.63
2x2 bld: 11.05+, 15.25+, DNF
2x2 bld is pretty fun even though i dnf like 95% of the time  these scrambles are just easy


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.72, (6.26), (7.85), 6.40, 7.57 =*7.23*
Trying CLL a few times… Not great 

*3x3:* 20.85, (25.26), 23.09, (19.91), 21.21 =*21.72*
Awful times… The 19 was PLL skip but had a massive pop during OLL lol...

*3x3 OH:* (34.81), 35.32, 44.09, (59.72), 52.83 =*44.08*
Started off so well!! PB single , bad average 

*4x4:* (1:28.58), 1:28.97, 1:42.08, 1:36.11, (1:56.90) =*1:35.72*
Messed up G-Perm on last solve… Nice average though 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 17.81 =*17.81*
Ortega solve and I guessed PBL and AUF correctly!!  (This will be much easier when I've learnt CLL…)

*3x3 BLD:* 6:14.73, DNF, DNF =*6:14.73*
Decided to start BLD again… Gave up on second solve, rushed and forgot the memo during third 

*2 - 4 Relay: 2:19.02*
All parts pretty bad...

*Pyraminx:* 11.99, (15.86+), (10.35+), 11.82, 11.06 =*11.62*
I just never practice this any more... Funny that without both +2s the average would've been the same 

*FMC: 49*
Meh I can't be bothered to take this too seriously  Love the last 3 moves 


Spoiler



U' D L D' F' L' F U' F2
L' D B L B2 L
F' D' F R D' R'
B' D2 F L' F' L
D' B' L B L' D B
D2
B' D B' D' R' B' R2 D' R' D R' B R B




*I'm gonna try and do all of these events every week this year... Maybe add more later on*


----------



## TioMario (Jan 2, 2010)

Average: DNF (my usual average is ~40)

28.45 - New PB
DNF 
53.86 
55.92 
DNF 

Overall: :fp... I need some sleep.

PS: I'm laughing so hard right now while thinking what the hell I've just done


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

TioMario said:


> Average: 46.08 :fp (my usual average is ~40)
> 
> 28.45 - New PB
> DNF :fp
> ...



Firstly, I wouldn't be surprised if you get punished for so many facepalms... Also, an average with two DNFs in it is a DNF average.


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

TioMario said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Also, an average with two DNFs in it is a *DNF average.*
> ...



Still haven't changed it dude ^


----------



## TioMario (Jan 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



NOW?


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

TioMario said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > TioMario said:
> ...



Sorry to be harsh but honesty is key with weekly comps and I just had to make sure you knew the rules


----------



## TioMario (Jan 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Is not harsh, I like learning rules, that is ok.
Just delete the facepalm quotes before I get my rear kicked lol.


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

TioMario said:


> Is not harsh, I like learning rules, that is ok.
> Just delete the facepalm quotes before I get my rear kicked lol.



But then none of my replies will make sense...


----------



## Micael (Jan 2, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.41, 15.68, 47.02, 14.10, 17.33 = 15.70
3x3x3: 30.42, 21.26, 29.86, 28.44, 31.45 = 29.57
4x4x4: 2:00.45, 2:02.73, 1:56.39, 2:43.27, 2:14.71 = 2:05.96

2x2x2BLD: 56.55 [+], 1:09.31, 1:16.55 = 56.55 
3x3x3BLD: DNF [pop], DNF, DNF = DNF
4x4x4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3x3 multiBLD: 8/13 = 3 in 59:51 [42:58]


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Jan 2, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.84, (4.70), (11.43), 7.42, 8.65 = *7.64* (PB!)

*3x3:* 26.36, 23.04, (29.87), 29.44, (22.36) = *26.28*

*4x4:* (1:45.07), 1:59.52, 1:45.54, (2:08.12), 2:02.38 = *1:55.81* (PB!)

5x5: Holding (may solve later)

6x6: Holding (see 5x5)

2-4 Relay: *2:31.34*

2-5 Relay: *6:29.22*


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 2, 2010)

2x2; 3.25, (4.29), 2.63, 2.66, (2.36) = 2.85
That's just stupid. Easy case, normal, pll skip, pll skip, pll skip.

3x3 (10.83), 11.38, (14.37), 13.03, 11.72 = 12.04
Good, haven't been practising anything for a while.

4x4: 57.63, 55.33, (1:02.15), 1:01.36, (54.16) = 58.11

2x2 BLD: 15.68, DNF, DNF = 15.68

Sq-1: 14.96, 11.41, (18.47), (10.64), 17.52 = 14.63
Super consistent...


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jan 3, 2010)

This week, I use the holydays to do at all the event possible, even them where I am never training, but I am happy for a lot of this time:

2x2x2 : 6.83 , (5.86) , (9.88) , 7.41 , 7.63 = 7.29
3x3x3 : (21.72) , 21.47 , 16.81 , (13.86) , 20.27 = 19.52
4x4x4 : (1:20.28) , 1:05.50 , (1:01.22) , 1:07.34 , 1:15.00 = 1:09.28
5x5x5 : (2:32.22) , 2:29.75 , 2:21.56 , (2:01.09) , 2:28.77 = 2:26.73
6x6x6 : (6:35.36) , 6:11.09 , 5:35.69 , 5:07.78 , (4:50.63) = 5:38.19 
7x7x7 : 10:00.12 , (8:46.03) , (10:29.06) , 8:53.33 , 9 :00.50 = 9:17.98
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:07.55 , DNF , 51.75 = 51.75
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , 3:22.47 = 3:22.47 
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 1/2 in 18:02.00 = 0
3x3x3 One Handed : (45.40) , 50.56 , 56.63 , 50.81 , (1:06.78) = 52.67
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (8:58.91) , 2:45.93 , 3:42.78 , 2:14.94 , (2:00.91) = 2:54.55
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 40 moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : = 1:33.00 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:12.30
Magic : (1.78) , 2.33 , 4.06, (4.18) , 3.15 = 3.28
Master Magic : 12.16 , (15.41) , 9.52 , (8.88) , 9.75 = 10.48 
MegaMinx : (DNF) , 6:34.27 , (5:30.86) , 5:57.91 , 5:57.18 = 6:09.89
PyraMinx : 23.36 , 29.16 , (16.06) , 18.88 , (32.33) = 23.80

My solution for the FM : 
(Fridrich method)
Cross : [R’] F’ L D2 3 moves
F2L : B L’ U’ L 4 moves
U’ B’ U L U L’ F’ U2 8 moves
F U’ F’ U2 F 5 moves
[U2] U L’ U2 3 moves
OLL : B’ U2 B [U’] U L’ U’ L 7 moves
PLL : [U‘] U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R U R2	10 moves

Total 40 moves

For the multiple Blindfold I was really sad because I never success in this event, and this time, the second cube was DNF Just because I switch two edges in memory, so all the rest was good.


----------



## kjcellist (Jan 3, 2010)

3x3x3- 30.49, 33.34, (33.96), 31.48, (27.00) = 31.77


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 3, 2010)

*2x2*

(3.09)
3.26
3.64
(3.64) again
3.16

= 3.35 avg of 5 

*2x2 BLD*
The scrambles were way too easy

(6.89)
10.40
(DNF - 20.00)

= 6.89 

*Magic*

1.16
1.13
(1.06)
(DNF)
1.25

= 1.18 avg of 5 

*Pyraminx *

(20.28) pop
19.92
(9.00)
13.05
17.10 pop

= 16.69 avg of 5 (I fail )

*3x3 FMC*

cross: U' L F2 x' (3)
f2l 1 & 2: U R U R' U y R U R2 U2 R y R' U' R U' R' U R (20)
f2l 3: L U L' U y' L' U' L (27)
f2l 4: U y R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (35)
oell: f R U R' U' f' (41)
ocll: y2 f R U R' U' S' R U R' U' F' (53) (M E and S count as 2 moves?)
pll: d R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (68)

fail... 68


----------



## Pasquale Lombardozzi (Jan 3, 2010)

2x2x2
1. 5.31 seconds
2. 5.02 seconds
3. 5.68 seconds
4. (7.08) seconds (lol)
5. (4.86) seconds

Average of 5 : 5.34 seconds (Normal)

3x3x3
1. 15.71 seconds
2. 15.16 seconds
3. 19.16 seconds
4. (13.09) seconds
5. (19.53) seconds

Average of 5 : 16.68 (fail)

4x4x4
1. 1:24.66 Minutes 
2. 1:25.72 Minutes 
3. 1:26.86 Minutes 
4. (1:53.12) Minutes 
5. (1:23.08) Minutes 

Average of 5 : 1:25.75 Minutes (fail)

2x2x2 Blindfolded

1. 40.68 seconds
2. 49.90 seconds
3. 56.68 seconds

Mean of 3 : 49.09 seconds (good)

3x3x3 One Handed
1. (35.84) seconds 
2. 31.20 seconds
3. (26.00) seconds 
4. 30.80 seconds
5. 31.30 seconds

Average of 5 : 31.10 seconds (good)

3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. 2:50.12 Minutes
2. 2:40.92 Minutes 
3. 2:47.72 Minutes 
4. (DNF)
5. (1:54.98) Minutes

Average of 5 : 2:46.25 Minutes

3x3x3 Fewest Moves

1.
Cross : z2 x F’ R U2 z2 (3)
1.F2L : y’ U2 R U L’ U L R2 (7)
2.F2L : U’ R (2)
3.F2L : y’ R’ U’ R L’ U L (6)
4.F2L : U2 R’ U2 R U’ y R U R2 (8)
OLL : U’ F’ U F R’ (5)
PLL : y2 U R U R’ y’ R2 Uw’ R U’ R’ U R’ Uw R2 (13) 
44 Turns

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
1:46.26 Minutes 

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay

1. 4:33.52 Minutes (bad)

MegaMinx
1. (1:08.59) Minutes
2. (1:23.63) Minutes
3. 1:09.69 Minutes
4. 1:20.63 Minutes
5. 1:20.34 Minutes

Average of 5 : 1:16.89 Minutes (good)

PyraMinx
1. (11.21) seconds 
2. 12.11 seconds 
3. 15.53 seconds 
4. (23.16) seconds 
5. 12.69 seconds

Average of 5 : 13.44 seconds (good)


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

3x3
15.25
(17.86), 16.16, 14.81, (14.18), 14.79
Comment: clutch finish.


----------



## PeterV (Jan 3, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.11, (8.48), (5.15), 8.09, 7.27 = *7.82 avg.*

3x3x3: (25.94), 26.97, 27.91, 27.62, (29.19) = *27.50 avg.*

magic: 1.47, 2.01, (DNF), 1.52, (1.47) = *1.67 avg.*

Very happy with my results


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 3, 2010)

Multi BLD: 2/3 22:59

I will do more tomorrow.


----------



## Toad (Jan 3, 2010)

Pasquale Lombardozzi said:


> 2x2x2 Blindfolded
> 
> 1. 40.68 seconds
> 2. 49.90 seconds
> ...



BLD events are measured by best of 3 so your time here would be 40.68


----------



## flee135 (Jan 4, 2010)

So I finally decided to do these competitions this year.

flee135

*2x2x2*: 4.56, 4.38, 6.07, 4.36, 4.77
Average: 4.57
Much better than normal.

*3x3x3*: 17.29, 15.61, 17.59, 13.98, 16.85
Average: 16.58
Eww...

*4x4x4*: 1:21.09, 1:09.65, 1:11.31, 1:11.74, 1:16.53
Average: 1:13.19
Getting worse.

*5x5x5*: 2:22.21, 2:17.30, 2:01.12, 2:10.42, 2:08.11
Average: 2:11.94

*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:43.87, DNF, 2:06.65
2:06.65
I just gave up the second one.

*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF(21:37), DNF(12:45), DNF(17:42)
DNF
1st one off by 2 edges. Forgot them in memo.
2nd one off by 3 centers, but really easy scramble. Would've been a PB by a lot.
3rd off by 4 centers and 4 edges

*3x3x3 OH*: 32.94, 44.72, 30.51, 27.89, 33.30
Average: 32.25

*3x3x3 with Feet*: 5:13.43, 6:33.36, 4:10.50, 3:27.74, 2:36.23
Average: 4:17.22
Haha never done this before. Last solve had SUCH an easy scramble.

*3x3x3 Match Scramble*: 1:35.31, 1:12.66, 1:17.44, 1:30.46, 1:23.90
Average: 1:23.94
Fun event

*234 Relay*: 1:33.60

*2345 Relay*: 4:01.66

*Megaminx*: 2:25.83, 2:32.65, 2:35.06, 2:24.46, 2:20.32
Average: 2:27.65
Wow, I didn't know I got this bad.

*Pyraminx*: 5.55, 6.86, 6.02, 5.82, 8.73
Average: 6.23

*Square-1*: 1:02.27, 1:06.46, 41.99, 53.56, 47.53
Average: 54.45
I forgot all my algorithms...


----------



## Escher (Jan 4, 2010)

2x2: 2.54, (3.42), (2.35), 2.77, 3.06 = 2.79
_kinda decent scrambles_

2x2BLD: 6.20+, 6.43+, 10.12+ = 6.20
_originally put DNS for 2 and 3 because the first was so good. Then I thought better and tried the rest. Lol.
_


----------



## Yi Ren (Jan 4, 2010)

2*2:6.33 7.84 (DNF) 6.39 (4.05)=6.85 so bad...
3*3:17.88 18.09 (14.80) (19.28) 17.77=17.91 so bad...with type A V
3*3 oh:22.89 (20.36) (DNF)pop 22.76 21.22=22.29 damn...bad avg&single
clock14.31) 13.91 12.56 (10.44) 13.73=13.40 good scambles^-^
pyraminx13.86) 9.84 10.52 (8.00) 8.26=9.54 not good
SQ154.44) (22.75) 38.78 28.56 37.67=35.00 avg is not good,but single is good...


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 4, 2010)

One of my NY's goals, to compete in this every week, unless I'm away.
*2x2:* 13.319, 6.321, 9.375, 7.345, 5.856 = 7.680
_2nd scramble was really easy. I need to relube my Maru, it's gone slow again. I never seem to have +2's with it though. 5th scramble orange side!_
*3x3:* 26.759, 22.776, 27.079, 23.111, 24.504 = 24.791
_Really bad fail on 1st scramble. Yellow looked so appealing. Cross: YYWWY. Good average._
*5x5:* 6:31.18, 5:37.84, 6:09.36, 4:45.91, 3:55.38 = 5:31.04
_Fail, meh, fail, win, win PB! = fail average._
*Pyraminx:* 11.144, 11.256, 6.208, 9.736, 8.830 = 9.903
_Fail. Don't use Maru lube on pyra. Mine sucks so much now. 6.208 isn't too good if you look at the scramble. Shoulda sub 5.5ed. Oops. Typed Fail after first 2 solves. This was alright._
*Clock:* 25.335, 31.207, 29.601, 29.576, 29.577 = 29.585
_Damn. So close too AuR. Must improve by competition. Sub 25 hopefully._
*3x3 OH:* 45.38, 56.53, 55.81, 1:01.66, 59.98 = 57.44
_PLL skip using a ZBLL alg I know for first solve. Win, win, win, average, good = Win_


----------



## Lourgaze (Jan 4, 2010)

2x2x2 : (10.47), 6.62, 7.95, (4.41), 7.66
3x3x3 : (17.20), 15.78, (12.69), 16.47, 15.48
4x4x4 : 1:23.76, 1:40.22, (1:41.08), (1:12.67), 1:31.36
3x3x3 OH : 31.69, (26.58), (46.77), 32.45, 39.80
234 Relay : 1:49.38


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmm this might be my last weekly just wanted to participate in the first of the year. 
3x3
14.81, 13.12, 14.63, 13.73, 14.25
No practice
3x3 OH
28.67, 25.63, 27.57, 24.93, 27.76
Decent
3x3 BLD
1:40.03, DNF, 2:42.63
First 3 solves 2 or 3 weeks. so pretty good  Second was a complete POP. Third single cubie POP after which I couldn't recall for some time but still solved it


----------



## Mats Valk (Jan 4, 2010)

2x2 : 3.43, (2.53), 4.34, 3.75, (4.28) = 3.84
3x3 : (10.31), 9.88, 9.16, 10.02, (9.05) = 9.69
4x4 :	49.08, 49.69, (51.84), (48.30), 49.18 = 49.32
5x5 :	1:30.83, (1:35.15), 1:25.44, 1:30.96, (1:28.03) = 1:29.07
6x6 :	3:10.46, 3:13,13, (3:16.83), 2:53.34, (2:49.84) = 3:05.64
7x7 :	5:24.90, 5:34.06, (5:09.55), (5:46.03), 5:11,62 = 5:23.53
3x3Oh :	20.11, 20.75, (24.66), (19.25), 24.21 = 21.69
MTS:	(1:14.46), 1:09.40, 1:04.94, 58.35, (54.70) = 1:04.23
2x2BLD:	8.91, DNF, 21.77 = 8.91 
sq1:	(20.00), 24.18, (24.43), 23.38, 22.56 = 23.37
2-4:	1:04,81
2-5:	2:35.88

not bad, 2x2 bld was 1 move layer and i saw the CLL. 
The rest was normal.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 4, 2010)

*2x2*: (2.86), 2.88, 3.11, (6.08), 3.97 = 3.32
Decent, I suppose.

*2x2BLD*: 9.27, DNF(8.75), 9.58.
Easy. At least one of them should have been sub 7.

*3x3:* 13.56, (12.43), 12.61, (16.58), 12.50 = 12.89
Meh. :/

*Clock:* 22.84, 21.36, (25.96), (19.43), 19.66 = 21.29
I think I'm going to start practicing clock a bit. I just want to be sub 15.


----------



## Am1n- (Jan 4, 2010)

*Am1n-*

2x2x2: 10.91 , (9.10) , 11.18 , (11.98) , 10.42 = *10.84*
3x3x3: 27.22 , (25.24) , (35.98) , 30.93 , 30.62 = *29.59*
4x4x4: 1:50.11 , (1:39.24) , 1:55.71 , 1:52.18 , (2:10.72) = *1:52.67*
5x5x5: 2:51.87 , 3:00.90 , (3:06.32) , 2:54.34 , (2:44.09) = *2:55.70*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:15.76 , DNF , 1:20.23 = *1:15.76*
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF (6:35.54) , DNF (7:05.65) , 7:21.26 = *7:21.26* 

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *43*

_Scramble:_ L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 F' D B L' U2 L' F' D2 B D F2
_Solution: _R' B R U' F2 B R' D' R' F' R F D' F D F' D' R' D R F R' F' R D2 R' F R D2 B D' F' D B' D R' U' B' U B R B R *(43)*

Individual steps + explanation:
2x2x2: R' B R U' F2
==> premove (inverse scramble): F2 U R' B' R
2x2x3: R' B' R' B' U' B U
==> add premove B'
invert everything: (normal scramble)
--> premove: U' B' U B R B R (7 / 7)
--> R' B R U' F2 B (6 / 13)
3x-cross: R' D' R' F' R F (6 / 19)
2 pairs: D' F D F' D' R' D R (8 / 27)
conjugate: F (1 / 28) 
Pair 3-cycle: [R' F' R: D2] (8 / 36)
Hide pair:B (1 / 37)
Restore conjugate: D' F' D (3 / 39)
Unhide pair: B' (1 / 40)
Rest: D R' (2 / 43)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:42.36*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *5:43.83*

mvg


----------



## Laura O (Jan 4, 2010)

2x2x2: 14.44, 10.34, 23.71, 19.61, 19.75
3x3x3: 47.58, 42.05, 40.52, 36.55, 36.56
Clock: 13.47, 14.90, 12.61, 11.05, 11.90


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 4, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.66, *2.36*, *4.85*, 4.35, 3.03 = *3.68*
*3x3:* *10.25*, *13.21*, 12.06, 13.15, 10.51 = *11.91*
*4x4:* 53.96, *1:05.78*, 57.26, 58.94, *52.90* = *56.72*
*5x5:* *1:52.42*, *1:32.72*, 1:48.95, 1:45.30, 1:48.60 = *1:47.62* _- Bad.. only one good solve._
*6x6:* 3:32.49, *3:05.92*, 3:23.88, 3:29.96, *3:44.38* = *3:28.78* - _DP DP DP PP OP_
*7x7:* *5:09.45*, 5:13.49, *5:33.39*, 5:11.44, 5:14.32 = *5:13.08*
*2x2 BLD:* 5.72, 14.11, DNF(5.43) = *5.72* - _Really easy scrambles! I took a chance on the last one, didn't succeed though._
*3x3 BLD: *DNF(2:26.32), 2:35.29, 2:02.84 = *2:02.84* _- Awesome! Speeded through the last one and I barely had a stop in execution. _
*4x4 BLD:* 22:37, DNS, DNS (yet)
*3x3 OH:* *25.74*, 23.20,* 21.20*, 22.07, 22.63 = *22.63* _- Good _
*3x3 MTS:* 1:13.60, *1:28.67*, 1:12.35, *1:09.24*, 1:11.45 = *1:12.47*
*3x3 WF:* 2:21.93, *1:53.06*, 2:10.20, 2:28.35, *2:44.06* = *2:20.16*
*2-4 relay: 1:15.89*
*2-5 relay: 2:59.05*
*Magic: *1.63, *1.75*, 1.61, *1.44*, 1.53 = *1.59*
*Master Magic:* 6.78, *8.97*, 6.75, 6.81, *6.31* = *6.78*
*Clock:* *16.49*, 14.47, *13.61*, 14.15, 13.68 = *14.10*
*Megaminx:* 1:10.51, 1:04.24, *1:14.83*, 1:08.05, *1:01.66* = *1:07.60* - _bad.. _
*Pyraminx:* 5.70, 7.07, 5.98, *5.06*, *7.47* = *6.25*
*Square-1:* 31.57, *14.83*, 23.11, 25.46, *32.31* = *26.71* _- bad.._

*FMC: 43*

x' y2 L' U L B' D2 U L U2 F U F L2 F U F' L F L U L' U2 B' U' B L U L' U' L' B L B' L2 F2 L B L' F2 L B' L U F' (43)

premove D to understand
2x2x2: x' y2 L' U L B' D2 (5)
2x2x3: U L U2 F U F2 (11)
rest of F2L: F' L2 F U F' L F L U L' U2 B' U' B (24)
OLL: L U L' U' L' B L B' (32)
PLL: L2 F2 L B L' F2 L B' L U (42)
undo premove: F' (43)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 4, 2010)

*2x2: *5.18, 5.62, 6.52, 6.24, 7.69= *6.13*
*3x3:* 21.58, 19.54, 23.59, 24.47, 17.39= *21.57*
*3x3 OH: *41.72, 28.47, 27.53, 32.38, 31.98= *30.95*
*3x3 Feet: *4:34.97, 4:12.74, DNF, 3:51.25, 3:48.53= *4:12.74*
*4x4: *1:45.85, 1:45.75, 1:38.75, 1:25.01, 1:23.13= *1:36.50*
*5x5: *2:39.67, 2:34.83, 2:39.22, 2:42.51, DNS= *2:40.47*
*6x6: *5:32.42, 5:28.81, 5:25.03, 5:05.49, DNS= *5:28.75*
*7x7:* 10:56.76, 8:59.70, 10:07.73, 11:26.32, DNS= *10:50.27*
*Pyraminx: *8.35, 10.79, 7.68, 8.46, 8.38= *8.40*
*Megaminx: *2:34.40, 2:52.88, 2:28.84, 2:23.18, DNS= *2:38.71*
*Square-1: *35.73, 48.91, 43.01, 35.79, 22.96= *38.18*
*Clock: *16.19, 16.84, 17.06, 18.21, 16.07= *16.70*
*Magic: *1.38, 1.33, 1.25, 1.28, 1.94= *1.33*
*Master Magic: *5.52, 4.84, 3.84, 3.30, 4.38= *4.35*
*2x2+3x3+4x4: 1:55.68*
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 4:51.21*

Note: On the longer events, I decided to just put DNS for the last solve because I don't have that much time right now.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jan 5, 2010)

2x2 - 5.66, 10.98, 9.94, 5.07, 6.29
3x3 - 15.55, 18.41, 17.65, 15.73, 17.44
3x3 OH - 34.43, DNF, 34.94, 22.91, 39.54


----------



## mazei (Jan 5, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.39, 4.38, 6.50, 3.66, 5.53 = 5.43
Err..

3x3x3: 13.23, 13.12, 15.44, 12.47, 13.55 = 13.30
Damn consistency

4x4x4: 55.76, 59.12, 57.00, 1:.01.33, 57.42 = 57.85
Bad

5x5x5: 1:31.20, 1:44.69, 1:38.66, 1:24.80, 1:34.19 = 1:34.68
Not bad

6x6x6: 3:14.70, 4:18.80, 3:46.24, 3:23.05, 3:30.78 = 3:33.36

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 11.83, 28.72, 53.31 = 11.83
+2 on every solve, didn't care about AUF

3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(2:38.81), 2:45.78, 2:02.13 = 2:02.13
Almost sub-2...

3x3x3 One Handed: 23.11, 25.86, 23.59, 26.83, 26.39 = 25.28
Bad...

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay = 1:18.84
Good time actually

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay = 2:51.05
Almost sub-2:50

Megaminx: 1:34.53, 1:38.42, 1:24.20, 1:29.58, 1:31.14 = 1:31.75
Close to sub-90...


----------



## Flicky (Jan 5, 2010)

Figured I'd start doing these, I mean, why not? To start off, poor 2x2 and spot the skip...

2x2: 19.08, 10.46	, 16.09, 6.80, 18.82 => Avg 15.12

3x3: Fast solve + luck = new PB. Feels weird.
30.73, 21.57, 35.17, 34.19, 32.22 => Avg 32.28

5x5: Business as usual.
03:53.48, 03:53.57, 04:06.62, 03:51.61, 03:41.28 => Avg 03:52.89 also a PB.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 5, 2010)

There we go.

2x2: 2.68, 3.50, 3.91, 3.86, 2.72 = 3.36
3x3: 15.11, 14.50, 14.38, 10.34, 15.31 = 14.66
4x4: 59.68, 59.16, 59.58, 56.18, 53.55 = 58.31
5x5: 1:44.92, 1:37.55, 1:47.68, 1:36.90, 1:38.94 = 1:40.47
6x6: 3:27.29, 3:44.50, 3:26.70, 3:23.90, 3:21.01 = 3:25.96
7x7: 5:14.62, 4:52.17, 4:48.27, 5:03.26, 5:04.57 = 5:00.00 -.-
2x2BLD: 7.06, 7.77, 10.97 = 7.06
3x3BLD: DNF(2:32.20), 1:50.26, 1:29.17 = 1:29.17
4x4BLD: 7:06.11, 6:14.42, DNF = 6:14.42
5x5BLD: 24:26, DNS, DNS = 24:26
MultiBLD: 3/4 22:31 (Off by 3 corners on the last cube)
3x3WF: 2:22.34, 2:45.26, 3:15.17, 2:14.83, 2:35.16 = 2:34.25
3x3FMC: 39 HTM
3x3OH: 25.66, 28.68, 28.80, 28.48, 25.09 = 27.61
3x3MTS: 1:11.58, 1:04.89, 59.76, 53.40, 58.99 = 1:01.21
Magic: 1.38, 1.67, 1.27, 1.19, 2.40 = 1.44
Master Magic: 3.26, 3.39, 7.06, 3.16, 3.46 = 3.37
Clock: 7.30, 10.82, 10.91, 8.70, 10.22 = 9.91
Megaminx: 1:29.83, 1:27.54, 1:30.66, 1:24.72, 1:26.74 = 1:28.04
Square-1: 21.76, 14.79, 20.92, 19.91, 17.02 = 19.28
Pyraminx: 6.00, 6.18, 5.26, 6.48, 7.72 = 6.22
2-3-4: 1:13.38
2-3-4-5: 2:57.84

FMC Solution:

Premove F' to understand.

Scramble: L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 F' D B L' U2 L' F' D2 B D F2

X-cross: U' B L2 B' L' F'
2nd pair: B2 U' D B U D'
3rd pair: R' B' R B2 L U' L' U
ZBF2L: B2 D L B L2 D L D2 F'
ZBLL: L' B2 L D B' L' B' L B D'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2010)

*Mats B*
2010, 52 comps: here we go! 

*2x2:* 10.96 12.19 17.53 11.03 14.85 = *12.69* Major PB 
*3x3:* 42.16 47.36 40.71 59.09 52.84 = *47.45* 
Nah. Long way to sub-40
*4x4:* 3:23.44 3:04.55 3:03.08 DNF 3:10.37 = *3:12.79* 
ok for me, but not one sub-3.
*5x5:* 8:30.47 6:38.33 7:00.53 8:37.53 7:48.20 = *7:46.40* ok
*2-4Rel:	4:09.23* ok
*2-5Rel: 11:38.15* ok

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* 42.16 46.28 37.15 = *37.15*
*3x3BLD:* dnf 1:54.89 dnf = *1:54.89*
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf 10:13 = *10:13*
All those ok, but a little worse than I've had lately.
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF*
First one 3 corners, second 5 +-centres, third 5 edges.
In the last four weeks I have had 12 solves with dnf.
Almost all of those have been only a few pieces off, it is beginning to be annoying.
*Multi: 6/7 = 5 * in 57:51
*Aww, so close again.* This is at least my third 6/7.
The faulty cube had two corners misoriented, a 3-cycle edges wrong.


----------



## Jude (Jan 5, 2010)

*5x5x5*: 2:38.75, 2:25.95, 2:34.20, (2:07.58), (2:41.26) = 2:32.97 --> _PB Single and average!_

More to come later


----------



## Micael (Jan 5, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Multi: tomorrow I think. *But how many ??*


8sdfgsdgdfgdf


----------



## schimpler (Jan 5, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.71, 6.61, 19.16, 6.59, 6.05
3x3x3: 15.53, 14.22, 15.09, 15.27, 18.28
4x4x4: 1:08.33, 1:17.00, 1:08.22, 59.55, 1:09.77


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2010)

Micael said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Multi: tomorrow I think. *But how many ??*
> ...



That was fun 

When I haven't ever succedded in doing 7 and hardly can squeeze those into the 60 minutes, 
why would I attempt 8??? I got to do something to my memo methods first.

Or wait a minute, hmmm. Did you have a not so good attempt this week, I'll
have to check... 

Edit: aha, now I see, you want me to go beyond my capacity too


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2010)

msemtd said:


> Michael Erskine
> *4x4x4:* (2:08.18), 2:45.23, 3:40.94, (3:41.30), 3:28.93 = *3:18.37*
> (Way off form!* I blame the snow...* somehow!)



That was a new excuse , at least when it comes to cubing.
And you don't even live in Sweden  Do you also have 30 cm (approx. a foot ) snow
to shovel away on a 40 meters (40+ yards ) driveway??

(I am a firm believer in: "The metric system is conquering Britain, inch by inch".
Or perhaps I am not up to date, am I wrong??)


----------



## Faz (Jan 5, 2010)

Must. do. some. solves

2x2: 2.51, 2.62, 3.07, 2.59, 2.29
3x3: 8.67, 8.48, 9.51, 9.78, 10.35
OH: 22.35, 20.96, 21.00, 25.84. 18.07
4x4: 42.71, 54.40, 47.71, 44.06, 45.21


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 5, 2010)

iSpinz

2x2: 15.84, (20.37), 15.39, (14.21), 18.98 = 16.74
3x3: 33.41, 30.38, (35.23), 28.83, (26.00) = 30.87
3x3 OH: (1:53.11), 1:41.58, 1:38.86, 1:39.82, (1:08.94) = 1:40.09
Pyraminx: (27.63), 23.65, (18.32), 20.53, 19.92 = 21.36
Magic= (1.38), 2.10, 1.78, 1.46,( 2.29) = 1.78


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 6, 2010)

*2x2x2 = 11.50*

5:	(00:07.69)	
4:	00:09.79	
3:	00:13.06	
2:	00:11.66	
1:	(DNF)

Comments: I'm happy with it all except the DNF

*3x3x3 = 26.57*

5:	00:24.40	
4:	(00:24.12)	
3:	00:26.89	
2:	(00:28.94)	
1:	00:28.43

Comments: A little disapointing, I applied the wrong OLL case on 2 different solves.

*3x3x3 BLD = 07:08.13*

3:	07:15.56 (DNF)
2:	10:52.53 (DNF)
1:	07:08.13

Comments: I don't no where I went wrong with the 2 DNF's

*3x3x3 OH = 01:01.74*

5:	(01:34.92)	
4:	00:54.49	
3:	01:06.01	
2:	(00:50.20)	
1:	01:04.72

Comments: not to bad, I had a lot trouble with OLL on the 5th solve

*3x3x3 with feet = 10:21.57*

2:	10:21.57
1:	DNF

Comments: Didn't want to waste anymore time doing the other 3 scrambles.
This is the second time I've attempted with feet, about half the time was probably undoing moves then actual solving.

*3x3x3 FMC = 57*

Comments: Very bad, I know full Fridrich and I still exceded the average amount of moves for a Fridrich speed solve, but I did go fairly fast.


----------



## ianini (Jan 6, 2010)

2x2: *4.50*, 7.80, 6.81, 4.86, 6.28
3x3: 20.00, 20.08, 19.69, 28.03, *18.88*


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 6, 2010)

My first entry after a 6 week break. My times have dropped (I mean gone up) a bit > 

*2x2x2 :* 6.83, (5.27), (8.78), 7.43, 5.96 = *6.74*
easy scrambles? I dunno. 

*3x3x3 :* (21.40), 26.84, (32.18), 22.21, 27.19 = *25.41*
inconsistency

*4x4x4 :* 1:50.91, (1:47.91), 1:58.25, (1:59.47), 1:50.25 = *1:53.14*

*5x5x5 :* (4:43.36), (3:21.05), 3:33.69, 3:40.19, 3:42.02 = *3:38.63*

*3x3x3 BLD :* 4:48.84, DNF (3:54.52), DNF (4:00.44) = *4:48.84*
first success for a long time. I'm happy. 

*2x2x2 BLD :* DNF, DNF, 34.68 = *34.68*
old pochmann still. 
might do some more.

*3x3x3 OH : * 1:02.11, (47.00), (1:13.91), 50.27, 1:12.59 = *1:01.66*

*3x3x3 Match :* (2:18.27), 1:57.30, 1:43.33, 1:53.38, (1:41.72) = *1:51.34*

*Magic : * 2.06, 2.25, (3.36), (1.84), 2.03 = *2.11*


reply to James - Thanks !! I have some serious catching up to do, especially on 4x4.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome back Pete.

I think I may have just pipped you for 3x3 as well this week. I'ma catch you on 2x2 soon hopefully. I'm finally getting round to thinking about Full ortega lol not with just T and Y perms. I only need to learn the op/adj swap alg and I'm done. I'm horribly slow with them at the mo though. You can be sub 1.30 by end of Jan I reckon.


----------



## Bogyo (Jan 6, 2010)

2x2: 7.90
5.02 6.68 9.63+ 9.84 7.40
3x3: 15.23
13.19 14.68 17.83 12.03 17.93
4x4: 1:02.19
1:00.05 1:05.19 57.88 1:01.34 DNF
5x5: 1:45.04
1:43.68 2:05.68 1:40.93 1:41.09 1:50.34
Megaminx: 1:02.60
1:01.08 1:03.52 1:08.52 1:00.69 1:03.21
Magic: 2.33
5.03 1.03 0.93 0.90 DNF


LOL, everything is so bad. : (

More:
7x7: 5:16.02
5:21.95 5:11.22 5:23.48 5:12.95 5:13.16


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 6, 2010)

Bogyo said:


> 2x2: 7.90
> 5.02 6.68 9.63+ 9.84 7.40
> 3x3: 15.23
> 13.19 14.68 17.83 12.03 17.93
> ...



well the world record average for a megaminx is 1:04.34, so beating that i would call good lol


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 6, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> Bogyo said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 7.90
> ...



Do you know who that is? He holds the world record single for megaminx, and he's in second for a mean of 3 >_>


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Do you know who that is? He holds the world record single for megaminx, and he's in second for a mean of 3 >_>


And current World Champ.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 6, 2010)

Your point being... Ninja'd. Doh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:54.44, 1:21.13, 1:43.30, 1:50.41, 1:41.66 = *1:45.12*
Comment: I was in the mood for foot solving. On the first one, I got a V perm and couldn’t remember it again. I really need to practice it. Maybe I should do some PLL time attacks, like Tim has done. Anyway, I’m really happy with the second one – it was non-lucky!

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 36.05, DNF, 31.31 = *31.31*
Comment: Pretty bad.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:05.40, 2:07.97, DNF [1:57.33] = *2:05.40*
Comment: Horrible! These were hard scrambles for me. The third one was off by 3 corners. I think I need to practice my corners – I’m making too many mistakes with them lately.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:16.16 [4:32], 6:43.68 [3:22], DNF [7:46.55, 3:53] = *6:43.68*
Comment: I’m very happy with these times! The second one was the lucky scramble I reported earlier in the Blindfold Accomplishments Thread. The third one was off by 3 wings – I got two images out of order. Actually, I did them in the proper order, then decided it was wrong and undid them and did them in the other order. Very disappointing.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 19:04.76 [9:40], 16:00.08 [8:06], DNF [17:01.26, 8:47] = *16:00.08*
Comment: First one was a really easy scramble (after reorienting, there were 15 center pieces solved), but I did it right after I woke up and so I was very slow. I also had a pop on that one, and had to feel around on the floor for a while to find the piece.  The second one was also nice – I think it went from 3 center pieces solved to 14 after reorienting! The third one was terrible – off by 4 corners, 3 + centers, 4 central edges, and 6 wings. I didn’t even bother with a post-mortem because I was so disappointed with the result. How could I have been that far off? It didn’t look like it was a single problem that carried through all the piece types – everything was scattered, as if I had simply made a bunch of mistakes. I really thought it was solved. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 15:04.87* [9:34]
Comment: Bleah. Fourth cube was off by 3 edges - I memorized 'B' instead of 'D'. I hate when that happens.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [31:32.60, 13:49], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 5 inner wings – I got 2 sets of images out of order. I had a lot of problems with that this week.
*7x7x7:* DNF [2:22:51.75, 1:18:00], DNF [2:22:51.75, 1:18:00], DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: They’re the same time because I did them all at once – this was my 7x7x7 multi attempt. The first one was off by just 2 obliques; the second one was off by just 3 corners. So close, and yet both bad. 
*Magic:* 2.31, 1.96, 2.02, 3.94 [1.94 + 2], 6.18 = *2.76*
Comment: This is surprisingly challenging for me. For the magics, I guess I’m cheating a little because I get some free “inspection time” since I have to place it myself, so I know exactly where it is. To do this properly, there should probably be a handkerchief placed over the puzzle, and someone else would have to place it for me. But then we’d need a rule as to how to place it. I guess it’s complicated to make BLD magic a real event, huh?  I’m still going to keep doing it, though.
*Master Magic:* 5.30, 4.90, 4.50, 5.41, 6.15 = *5.20*

I might do some more of these if I get bored before the next competition comes out. Wow, it's weird to do so little of the competition.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jan 6, 2010)

2x2-
5: 00:07.54 
4: 00:08.32 
3: 00:08.75 
2: 00:05.42 
1: 00:07.89 = 00:07.58
3x3-
5: 00:18.64 
4: 00:20.89 
3: 00:18.84 
2: 00:17.90 
1: 00:17.37 = 00:18.73
3x3 OH-
5: 01:37.92 
4: 01:20.46 
3: 01:11.60 
2: 01:25.40 
1: 01:20.46 = 01:23.17
3x3 FMC-
U x D2 L R' B2-Cross=5
U' R U' R' B U B' - F2L 1= 7
B' U B U R U R' - F2L 2 = 7
U L' U' L U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L - F2L 3 = 12
L U2 L' U B' U' B - F2L 4 = 7
B U B' U B U2 B' R' U L' U2 U' R' U2 R L - LL = 16
Total Moves = 54


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, it's weird to do so little of the competition.



Nice "medium" blind. I did reorientation of the two first 5x5BLD but 
I don't remember getting that much extra centres.

A little tip: FMC is easy to do BLD , the hardest thing for you 
would be to write the solution.
(You will not get 35 moves as a result, but you don't 
get normal times for a 6x6 with 6x6BLD either.
FMC gets you extra points also)


(ps ... and I beat you on time in 3x3BLD too , that may be a first)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, it's weird to do so little of the competition.
> ...


An interesting thought. I really shouldn't, you know. But you're really tempting me...



MatsBergsten said:


> (ps ... and I beat you on time in 3x3BLD too , that may be a first)


I noticed that, very nice!

I don't know why I was so bad at 3x3x3 BLD this week - it was very disappointing. But the scrambles really did seem hard for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but...



Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > A little tip: FMC is easy to do BLD , the hardest thing for you
> ...


Wait, now I realize this really isn't true. You see, for FMC you're not allowed to apply the scramble until after the timer is started. But for BLD you're not allowed to make any moves on the cube until after you pull on the blindfold, and then you're not allowed to make any more moves after you take it off. I guess you could consider writing down the solution to not be making any moves, but I think that sounds like cheating. So I think that means that in order to do FMC BLD, you must come up with the solution without ever applying the scramble to a cube, and then write down the solution with the blindfold on.

Still, that's far from impossible - I can't deny I'm still tempted. (You could trace each piece through the scramble mentally to memorize the pieces one by one. If you did it match-the-scramble style, memorizing in reverse, it might not be that bad.) But suddenly this seems like it might be hard to get done successfully in under an hour. I'm not sure I'm willing to go for that this week.


----------



## Toad (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry for the double post, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike, for your own sake, don't try it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the double post, but...
> ...



I'm quite tempted by this...seeing as I don't do FMC anyway. So I would have the scramble in front of me, work out the scramble, memo as per normal BLD, then put the blindfold on and write the solution?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Well, not the way I spelled it out above. If you follow the WCA rules for fewest moves, you can't look at the scramble (or apply the moves) until the timer is started. And BLD rules don't allow you to make moves until you pull on the blindfold. So what I'm saying is, you actually would have to look at a solved cube (if that's helpful to you; I'm sure it would help me to trace the pieces on the cube, so I'd want to have the solved cube to hold), trace the pieces to see where they end up after the scramble, and use that to memorize it. So this is actually quite challenging. It's sort of an easier version of speed BLD. Actually, people who are good at speed BLD probably wouldn't bother with this - they'd just do a speed BLD solution and write that down. It would probably be as fast as my solution, and many fewer moves.


----------



## Fox (Jan 7, 2010)

*3x3x3:*
(35.99) - 40.88  - (41.96) - 38.20 - 37.91 = *39.00*
Not very good solves...

*3x3x3 OH:*
2:09.55 - 1:59.38 - (1:52.63) - (2:23.02) - 2:04.16 = *2:04.36*
Nice for me


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 7, 2010)

*2x2x2: 8.24*
(9.55), (6.68), 9.19, 7.98, 7.55

*3x3x3: 22.44*
(24.34), (20.11), 24.03, 21.39, 21.90

*2x2x2 BLD: 4:08.27*
DNF, [2:29.42 + 1:38.85 = 4:08.27], DNF

*3x3x3 FMC: 36 moves*
Solution:
2x2x3: R L2 D U R' L U B F R B2 F2 D (13/13)
F2L minus slot: L D' L2 D F L' (6/19)
Two pairs: U F U F' U L' (6/25)
Permute edges: U2 L U2 L' (4/29)
Nikalas: B D B' U' B D' B' (7/36)
..quite happy with this straight Heise solve, I think it may be a PB too


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 7, 2010)

FMC: 31 moves.

Found a great skeleton on my first try. Unfortunately, the insertion only cancelled one move.

First block: RF'DF2U
Insertion: UB'U'FUBU'F' (-1)
Second block: BRDR
3rd block: U'F2UL'
Finish skeleton: FL'FLFD'LDL'F
Undo premove: R
31 moves


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 7, 2010)

Spoiler






Mike Hughey said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...





Thanks for clearing that up. I think that's what I meant...I just didn't word it very well. I meant that I would have the scramble written down in front of me and didn't mean that I would have a scrambled cube. Might not have time for it this week but will definitely try in the future


----------



## Micael (Jan 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 15:04.87* [9:34]
> Comment: Bleah. Fourth cube was off by 3 edges - *I memorized 'B' instead of 'D'.* I hate when that happens.


That is what I call "pain in the ass". I do not use letter pair images (yet... in progress), but it happens sometime with person or action. It is the most painful BLD error for me.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 7, 2010)

2x2x2: (5.60), 7.08, 8.06, 6.99, (8.26) = 7.38
3x3x3: 15.52, (13.96), 14.93, (18.16), 16.92 = 15.79
Was really on form this morning!
4x4x4: 1:11.57, 1:11.52, (1:10.18), (1:16.88), 1:16.40 = 1:13.16
5x5x5: (2:20.26), 2:28.92, 2:21.11, 2:34.62, (2:36.67) = 2:28.22
2x2x2BLD: 1:09.87, 35.69, 34.28 = 34.28
3x3x3BLD: 3:25.96, 2:53.10, DNF = 2:53.10
4x4x4BLD: DNF, 17:51.80, DNF = 17:51.80
PB, but now been beaten
5x5x5BLD: 46:26.86 (22:56.17), DNS, DNS = 46:26.86
PB (2nd success)
MultiBLD: 2/2 8:58.32
OH: 39.63, 36.35, (44.32), (25.92), 38.56 = 38.18
0.05 of my PB single
MTS: (1:00.02), 1:00.86, 1:03.77, 1:06.36, (1:08.64) = 1:03.66
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:50.95
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:41.21
Pyraminx: 7.33, 8.83, (5.28), (17.19), 6.80 = 7.65
Megaminx: 4:12.52, (3:36.76), 3:48.65, 3:58.89, (DNS) = 4:00.02
I have to take a 10 minute break in between each solve because my megaminx is so difficult to turn!


----------



## Muesli (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pyraminx*
Average of 5: 19.06
1. 22.74 
2. 18.40 
3. 16.03 
4. (13.68) 
5. (23.71)
_Not bad seeing as the 5th solve must be my 8th ever Pyraminx solve_. _Completely freestyled._

*2x2x2*
1. 5.95 
2. 6.69 
3. (7.84) 
4. 5.54 
5. (5.33) 
_Two counting 5.xxs. 
_


----------



## guusrs (Jan 7, 2010)

fmc: R D2 F' D F2 U L' B R' U L' U' R2 L D' L2 D L F L' F' L' B D L D' L' D L D' L' B' R2 (*33*)

backup solve found in ±15 minutes: 
pre-scramble move R2
F2L minus pair: D2 F' D F2 U L' B R' U L' U' R2 (12)
F2L: L D' L2 D L F L' F' (21)
LL: L' B D L D' L' D L D' L' B' (32)
pre-move correction R2 (33)
My goal for sub-30 failed then.
Gus


----------



## Hays (Jan 8, 2010)

2x2: 6.93 (5.88) 7.9 (8.55+) 7.75 = 7.53
3x3: (14.97) 13.11 (12.27) 14.90+ 12.83 = 13.61
4x4: (1:08.8) 1:01.27 (56.68) 57.53 59.71 = 59.5
5x5: (1:27.08) 1:32.3 1:34.46 (1:42.97) 1:36.5 = 1:34.42
6x6: 2:58.34+ 3:05.33 (2:27.97) (3:05.81) 2:54.55 = 2:59.41
7x7: 5:38.33 (4:50.88) 5:20.34 5:28.54 (5:45.65) = 5:29.07 
3x3 OH: (41.9) 39.05 (31.94) 41.36 41.53 = 40.65
3x3 Match the Scramble: 2:56.76 2:20.54 (2:04.54) 2:20.54 (3:00.45) = 2:32.61
2x2-4x4 relay: 1:19.34
2x2-5x5 relay: 3:10.08
Magic: 1.36 (1.09) 3.4 1.55 (3.53+) = 2.10
Master Magic: 5.36 (3.97) (43.46) 4.06 4.18 = 4.53
Megaminx: (1:33.36) (2:12.27) 2:08.22 1:58.28 2:03.77 = 2:03.82
Pyraminx: 17.72 (28.27) (10.52) 15.71 13.18 = 15.54


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 8, 2010)

clock: 10.16, (11.38), 9.91, (7.63), 10.44 = 10.17
2x2: 5.88, 4.91, (7.90), 4.09, (3.91) = 4.96
3x3: 14.34, 12.80, (16.05), (12.25), 14.59 = 13.91
4x4: 1:19.09, 1:17.44, 1:12.96, (1:29.43), (1:11.30) = 1:16.50
5x5: 2:02.90, (2:18.50), 2:13.06, (1:57.80), 2:08.19 = 2:08.05
6x6: (3:58.38), 4:42.80, 4:41.03, (DNF), 4:44.83 = 4:42.89
2x2 BLD: 21.52, 19.03, 23.66 = 19.03
3x3 OH: (36.71), (26.36), 29.21, 30.47, 33.88 = 31.19
234: 1:41.75
2345: 3:48.56
pyraminx: 8.34, 10.50, 8.28, (8.19), (11.19) = 9.04
FMC: 34

Fewest Moves:
Scramble: L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 F' D B L' U2 L' F' D2 B D F2 
Solution: D U' F R2 F' L F R2 F' B D' F' L B2 L F2 B2 U' B' U F L' D2 L B2 R' B' R B' R D' R' D B2 (34)
1x2x3: D U' * L B D' (5|5)
Pseudo-2x2x3: F' L B2 L F2 (5|10)
2x2x3: B2 U' B' U F (5|15)
F2L minus 1 pair: L' D2 L (3|18)
F2L: B2 R' B' R B' R D' R' D B2 (10|28)
Leaves 3 corners, insert F R2 F' L F R2 F' L' (6|34) at *.
eh. not great.


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 8, 2010)

*3x3*
25.43, 29.50, *31.44*, *22.63+*, 24.61 = *26.51*
Darn +2.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 8, 2010)

Arnaud van Galen
7x7x7: 6:23.52 7:05.75 6:04.96 7:20.75 6:22.68

Nora Christ
7x7x7: 7:56.46 7:08.43 7:54.78 7:43.50 7:42.36


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2010)

blizzardmb said:


> *Pyraminx*: *13.05* (6.33), 13.02, 13.21, (14.77), 12.93
> *2x2*: *7.87* 7.19, 8.04, (10.97), (6.18), 8.38
> *Square-1*: *54.95* 54.17, 48.89, (39.08), (1:02.53), 1:01.79
> *3x3*: *29.76* 29.74, 28.56, 31.61, 29.43, 30.10
> ...



You have entered 2 Square-1. I count only the first.

And the time 2.59 for 2x2 bld? Is that for real? No inspection time?
Much faster than when you have 15 seconds inspection time in the normal 2x2?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2010)

*Results week 1*

We are starting the new year with a new record, 77 competitors!
Winner is Maarten who also sets a new record with 500+ points.

*2x2x2*(57)

 2.57 fazrulz
 2.71 onionhoney
 2.79 Escher
 2.85 MTGjumper
 3.32 Anthony
 3.35 ben1996123
 3.36 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.63 Edward_Lin
 3.68 SimonWestlund
 3.82 Mats Valk
 3.82 plechoss
 4.08 Yes, We Can!
 4.11 Yichen
 4.48 rachmaninovian
 4.57 flee135
 4.96 Tim Reynolds
 5.16 MistArts
 5.34 Pasquale Lombardozzi
 5.37 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.43 mazei
 5.93 Kian
 5.98 ianini
 6.06 Musli4brekkies
 6.10 JunwenYao
 6.13 Ryanrex116
 6.42 schimpler
 6.74 cookingfat
 6.85 Yi Ren
 7.23 randomtoad
 7.26 Hays
 7.29 pierrotlenageur
 7.30 Kyle Barry
 7.38 kinch2002
 7.41 Lourgaze
 7.58 04mucklowd
 7.64 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 7.68 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.74 mande
 7.82 PeterV
 7.87 blizzardmb
 7.87 Cyrus C.
 7.90 Bogyo
 7.92 TEGTaylor
 7.99 Evan Liu
 8.17 jamesdeanludlow
 8.24 Cride5
 8.93 Stachuk1992
 10.25 anythingtwisty
 10.84 Am1n-
 11.50 Zane_C
 12.60 Lumej
 12.69 MatsBergsten
 13.84 MichaelErskine
 15.12 Flicky
 15.70 Micael
 16.74 iSpinz
 17.93 larf
*3x3x3 *(63)

 9.32 fazrulz
 9.69 Mats Valk
 11.91 SimonWestlund
 11.94 onionhoney
 12.04 MTGjumper
 12.76 Sa967St
 12.89 Anthony
 13.30 mazei
 13.53 nlCuber22
 13.61 Hays
 13.62 pjk
 13.91 Tim Reynolds
 14.20 ManasijV
 14.66 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.78 Hyprul 9-ty2
 15.14 Yes, We Can!
 15.23 Bogyo
 15.25 Edmund
 15.30 schimpler
 15.79 kinch2002
 15.91 Lourgaze
 16.58 flee135
 16.59 Kian
 16.68 Pasquale Lombardozzi
 16.94 Kyle Barry
 17.52 Yichen
 17.84 Edam
 17.91 Yi Ren
 18.33 Edward
 18.46 TEGTaylor
 19.52 pierrotlenageur
 19.75 MistArts
 19.83 Cyrus C.
 19.90 mande
 19.92 ianini
 20.11 JunwenYao
 20.68 04mucklowd
 21.57 Ryanrex116
 21.72 randomtoad
 22.44 Cride5
 22.47 Evan Liu
 23.99 aronpm
 24.48 Lumej
 24.79 ZB_FTW!!!
 25.17 jamesdeanludlow
 25.41 cookingfat
 26.22 jave
 26.28 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 26.51 liljthedude
 26.57 Zane_C
 26.70 anythingtwisty
 27.50 PeterV
 29.57 Micael
 29.59 Am1n-
 29.76 blizzardmb
 30.87 iSpinz
 31.77 kjcellist
 32.38 Flicky
 32.45 janelle
 39.00 Fox
 39.71 larf
 47.45 MatsBergsten
 48.57 MichaelErskine
*4x4x4*(38)

 45.66 fazrulz
 49.32 Mats Valk
 56.72 SimonWestlund
 57.81 mazei
 58.11 MTGjumper
 58.31 trying-to-speedcube...
 59.50 Hays
 1:02.19 Bogyo
 1:08.77 schimpler
 1:09.28 pierrotlenageur
 1:11.12 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:13.16 kinch2002
 1:13.19 flee135
 1:13.47 JunwenYao
 1:14.23 Yes, We Can!
 1:16.27 Kian
 1:16.50 Tim Reynolds
 1:24.60 Cyrus C.
 1:25.75 Pasquale Lombardozzi
 1:29.98 Yichen
 1:31.26 jamesdeanludlow
 1:31.78 Lourgaze
 1:33.58 Evan Liu
 1:35.72 randomtoad
 1:36.50 Ryanrex116
 1:43.51 MistArts
 1:50.58 mande
 1:52.67 Am1n-
 1:53.14 cookingfat
 1:55.81 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 1:59.25 anythingtwisty
 1:59.83 Lumej
 2:05.96 Micael
 2:07.54 blizzardmb
 2:30.40 jave
 3:12.79 MatsBergsten
 3:18.37 MichaelErskine
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5*(25)

 1:29.94 Mats Valk
 1:34.18 Hays
 1:34.68 mazei
 1:40.47 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:45.04 Bogyo
 1:47.62 SimonWestlund
 2:08.05 Tim Reynolds
 2:11.94 flee135
 2:15.45 Kian
 2:26.69 pierrotlenageur
 2:28.22 kinch2002
 2:32.97 Jude
 2:40.47 Ryanrex116
 2:41.16 JunwenYao
 2:42.00 jamesdeanludlow
 2:52.22 Cyrus C.
 2:55.70 Am1n-
 3:26.40 anythingtwisty
 3:29.92 Evan Liu
 3:38.63 cookingfat
 3:52.89 Flicky
 4:34.10 MichaelErskine
 4:38.75 Lumej
 5:31.04 ZB_FTW!!!
 7:46.40 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(12)

 2:59.41 Hays
 3:05.60 Mats Valk
 3:25.96 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:28.78 SimonWestlund
 3:33.36 mazei
 4:42.89 Tim Reynolds
 5:16.56 jamesdeanludlow
 5:28.75 Ryanrex116
 5:38.19 pierrotlenageur
 8:23.83 MichaelErskine
12:47.09 Cyrus C.
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(14)

 5:00.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 5:13.08 SimonWestlund
 5:16.02 Bogyo
 5:23.32 Mats Valk
 5:29.07 Hays
 6:37.32 AvGalen
 7:46.88 Nora Christ
 7:54.34 Kian
 8:57.12 jamesdeanludlow
 9:23.81 pierrotlenageur
10:50.27 Ryanrex116
12:16.53 MichaelErskine
12:46.05 Cyrus C.
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(39)

 21.44 fazrulz
 21.69 Mats Valk
 22.29 Yi Ren
 22.63 SimonWestlund
 25.28 mazei
 26.99 ManasijV
 27.61 trying-to-speedcube...
 30.94 Ryanrex116
 31.10 Pasquale Lombardozzi
 31.19 Tim Reynolds
 31.45 Yes, We Can!
 32.25 flee135
 34.65 Lourgaze
 35.25 Hyprul 9-ty2
 36.30 Kyle Barry
 36.78 Kian
 38.18 kinch2002
 39.73 mande
 40.50 Hays
 41.05 Yichen
 42.91 Edward
 43.12 JunwenYao
 44.08 randomtoad
 44.08 Evan Liu
 46.07 Cyrus C.
 52.67 pierrotlenageur
 53.36 MistArts
 57.44 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:01.66 cookingfat
 1:01.74 Zane_C
 1:07.63 Kidstardust
 1:09.73 jave
 1:22.11 TEGTaylor
 1:25.92 Lumej
 1:28.32 blizzardmb
 1:33.30 janelle
 1:40.09 iSpinz
 1:45.46 MichaelErskine
 2:04.36 Fox
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 1:45.12 Mike Hughey
 2:20.16 SimonWestlund
 2:34.25 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:45.83 Kian
 4:12.99 Ryanrex116
 4:17.22 flee135
 DNF Zane_C
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(29)

 2.69 blizzardmb
 5.72 SimonWestlund
 6.20 Escher
 6.89 ben1996123
 7.06 trying-to-speedcube...
 8.06 plechoss
 8.91 Mats Valk
 9.27 Anthony
 11.05 Edward_Lin
 11.83 mazei
 14.77 Yes, We Can!
 15.68 MTGjumper
 16.67 Kian
 17.81 randomtoad
 19.03 Tim Reynolds
 31.31 Mike Hughey
 34.28 kinch2002
 34.68 cookingfat
 37.15 MatsBergsten
 40.68 Pasquale Lombardozzi
 42.28 mande
 45.25 Hyprul 9-ty2
 51.75 pierrotlenageur
 56.55 Micael
 1:09.38 JunwenYao
 1:15.76 Am1n-
 1:40.93 04mucklowd
 3:04.33 Lumej
 4:08.27 Cride5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 1:29.17 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:40.03 ManasijV
 1:54.89 MatsBergsten
 2:02.13 mazei
 2:02.84 SimonWestlund
 2:05.40 Mike Hughey
 2:06.65 flee135
 2:26.56 mande
 2:36.29 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:53.10 kinch2002
 3:22.47 pierrotlenageur
 4:37.72 Yes, We Can!
 4:48.84 cookingfat
 6:14.73 randomtoad
 7:08.13 Zane_C
 7:21.26 Am1n-
 DNF Micael
 DNF Kian
 DNF MichaelErskine
 DNF JunwenYao
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:14.42 trying-to-speedcube...
 6:43.68 Mike Hughey
10:13.00 MatsBergsten
17:51.80 kinch2002
22:37.00 SimonWestlund
 DNF flee135
 DNF Micael
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

16:00.08 Mike Hughey
24:26.00 trying-to-speedcube...
46:26.86 kinch2002
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

6/7 MatsBergsten
8/13 Micael
2/2 kinch2002
3/4 Mike Hughey
3/4 trying-to-speedcube...
3/4 Kian
2/3 SimonWestlund
1/2 Yes, We Can!
1/2 pierrotlenageur
0/2 aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(11)

 1:01.21 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:03.66 kinch2002
 1:04.23 Mats Valk
 1:12.47 SimonWestlund
 1:23.93 flee135
 1:51.34 cookingfat
 1:54.14 Kian
 2:30.63 Lumej
 2:32.61 Hays
 2:46.25 Pasquale Lombardozzi
 2:54.55 pierrotlenageur
*2-3-4 Relay*(28)

 1:04.00 Mats Valk
 1:13.38 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:15.89 SimonWestlund
 1:18.84 mazei
 1:19.34 Hays
 1:33.00 pierrotlenageur
 1:33.60 flee135
 1:33.95 Kian
 1:41.75 Tim Reynolds
 1:45.77 JunwenYao
 1:46.26 Pasquale Lombardozzi
 1:46.77 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:49.38 Lourgaze
 1:50.95 kinch2002
 1:54.38 Yichen
 1:55.50 Edam
 1:55.68 Ryanrex116
 1:57.36 Evan Liu
 1:59.63 jamesdeanludlow
 2:12.03 Cyrus C.
 2:19.02 randomtoad
 2:31.34 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 2:42.36 Am1n-
 2:43.68 aronpm
 2:45.15 blizzardmb
 2:55.93 Lumej
 4:09.23 MatsBergsten
 4:22.48 MichaelErskine
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(22)

 2:35.88 Mats Valk
 2:51.05 mazei
 2:57.84 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:59.05 SimonWestlund
 3:10.08 Hays
 3:48.56 Tim Reynolds
 3:56.82 Kian
 4:01.66 flee135
 4:12.30 pierrotlenageur
 4:33.52 Pasquale Lombardozzi
 4:36.55 JunwenYao
 4:41.21 kinch2002
 4:44.03 Cyrus C.
 4:51.21 Ryanrex116
 4:52.50 jamesdeanludlow
 5:31.23 Evan Liu
 5:43.83 Am1n-
 6:29.22 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
 6:42.21 aronpm
 7:01.66 Lumej
 8:27.05 MichaelErskine
11:38.15 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(15)

 1.18 ben1996123
 1.33 Ryanrex116
 1.37 Evan Liu
 1.44 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.54 jamesdeanludlow
 1.59 SimonWestlund
 1.61 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.67 PeterV
 1.78 iSpinz
 1.98 Hays
 2.11 cookingfat
 2.19 Kian
 2.33 Bogyo
 2.76 Mike Hughey
 3.18 pierrotlenageur
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.86 jamesdeanludlow
 3.37 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.35 Ryanrex116
 4.53 Hays
 5.20 Mike Hughey
 6.78 SimonWestlund
 10.48 pierrotlenageur
*Clock*(11)

 9.91 trying-to-speedcube...
 10.17 Tim Reynolds
 12.66 larf
 13.40 Yi Ren
 14.10 SimonWestlund
 16.70 Ryanrex116
 18.44 jamesdeanludlow
 21.29 Anthony
 24.64 MichaelErskine
 29.58 ZB_FTW!!!
 37.23 Lumej
*Pyraminx*(23)

 6.22 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.23 flee135
 6.25 SimonWestlund
 7.65 kinch2002
 8.40 Ryanrex116
 9.04 Tim Reynolds
 9.54 Yi Ren
 9.90 ZB_FTW!!!
 11.62 randomtoad
 11.64 Yes, We Can!
 13.05 blizzardmb
 13.44 Pasquale Lombardozzi
 14.88 JunwenYao
 15.54 Hays
 16.59 jave
 16.69 ben1996123
 16.78 jamesdeanludlow
 19.03 MichaelErskine
 19.06 Musli4brekkies
 21.37 iSpinz
 23.80 pierrotlenageur
 25.70 Cyrus C.
 26.89 aronpm
*Megaminx*(18)

 1:02.60 Bogyo
 1:07.60 SimonWestlund
 1:16.89 Pasquale Lombardozzi
 1:28.04 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:31.75 mazei
 2:03.42 Hays
 2:17.94 04mucklowd
 2:27.65 flee135
 2:34.77 Yichen
 2:38.71 Ryanrex116
 2:59.12 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:17.95 jamesdeanludlow
 3:47.63 Cyrus C.
 4:00.02 kinch2002
 4:12.42 Lumej
 4:25.61 Kian
 5:30.39 MichaelErskine
 6:09.79 pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(13)

 14.63 MTGjumper
 19.28 trying-to-speedcube...
 23.37 Mats Valk
 26.71 SimonWestlund
 35.00 Yi Ren
 38.18 Ryanrex116
 52.84 Kidstardust
 53.79 jamesdeanludlow
 54.45 flee135
 54.95 blizzardmb
 59.62 Kian
 1:40.54 Lumej
 5:31.01 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(18)

31 fanwuq
33 guusrs
34 Tim Reynolds
36 Cride5
39 trying-to-speedcube...
40 pierrotlenageur
43 SimonWestlund
43 Am1n-
44 Pasquale Lombardozzi
49 randomtoad
52 Cyrus C.
54 TEGTaylor
54 jamesdeanludlow
57 Zane_C
68 ben1996123
DNF  Kian
DNF  MistArts
DNF  Hyprul 9-ty2

*Contest results*

531 trying-to-speedcube...
503 SimonWestlund
372 Mats Valk
334 mazei
314 Tim Reynolds
310 flee135
307 Hays
303 Kian
299 kinch2002
274 pierrotlenageur
266 Ryanrex116
253 Pasquale Lombardozzi
238 Hyprul 9-ty2
219 Yes, We Can!
210 fazrulz
198 JunwenYao
197 jamesdeanludlow
194 MTGjumper
186 Cyrus C.
177 randomtoad
174 Bogyo
165 Yichen
154 Yi Ren
146 Anthony
142 Lourgaze
139 cookingfat
131 Evan Liu
128 mande
125 MistArts
123 ben1996123
121 onionhoney
118 MatsBergsten
117 ManasijV
116 schimpler
112 Mike Hughey
111 blizzardmb
110 Am1n-
103 Lumej
99 Kyle Barry
91 ZB_FTW!!!
89 MichaelErskine
87 Escher
82 TEGTaylor
77 plechoss
77 04mucklowd
76 Edward_Lin
73 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
73 Zane_C
70 Micael
70 ianini
70 Cride5
61 Sa967St
61 Edward
58 aronpm
58 nlCuber22
56 pjk
55 Edam
53 anythingtwisty
51 jave
49 Edmund
46 rachmaninovian
45 PeterV
44 Musli4brekkies
36 iSpinz
28 fanwuq
27 guusrs
25 Flicky
24 Kidstardust
20 larf
19 Jude
18 liljthedude
16 janelle
16 AvGalen
15 Nora Christ
13 Stachuk1992
12 Fox
10 kjcellist


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2010)

Crap. I was halfway through FMC. Damn. I wanted to get over 100. But even if I did that AND mts, I still wouldn't of.

Any help anyone? I'm giving the Weekly comp a real go this year. I'm trying to beat my previous score each week.

Edit: And those 2x2bld's must have been pre-memoed. All of them are insane, and not to say I don't believe him about his other puzzles, but maybe he just didn't know the rules of bld.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Crap. I was halfway through FMC. Damn. I wanted to get over 100. But even if I did that AND mts, I still wouldn't of.



Yes, you would have with only a DNF for FMC, you get 10 bonus points for FMC by participating. And 1 point for last place = 11, plus your 89 would have been 100. So if you want to finish your FMC, do it now and enter it, I will recalculate.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Crap. I was halfway through FMC. Damn. I wanted to get over 100. But even if I did that AND mts, I still wouldn't of.
> ...



~cries~
Why did you have to tell me that. I spent so long on weekly comp this week. (fast cubers wouldn't understand, because they don't take 5:30 for 5x5, 1:00 for OH, and all my other times).

Don't edit back in though. I don't really mind. I'll just have to work harder!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 9, 2010)

Great way to start the new year, right?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 9, 2010)

Well done Maarten 

Just checked the results and you beat me in so many events this week!

Oh well.. I will get over 500 points too some day.. 

I'm happy with 495 though


----------



## Lumej (Jan 9, 2010)

Mats: My 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 results are missing
This time I wrote 222 instead of 2x2 again... last time I did that some of my results went missing as well.... so I guess I simply won't do that...(even though it works when others do..:confused


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry Mats, my FMC doesn't show.

Do I have to write it in a separate post? I know a lot of people do that, but I thought if i wrote it the same as the others it'd be alright - *3x3 FMC* *x moves*


----------



## Kian (Jan 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2x2 Blindfolded* 2.69 blizzardmb



That cannot possibly be accurate.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Sorry Mats, my FMC doesn't show.
> 
> Do I have to write it in a separate post? I know a lot of people do that, but I thought if i wrote it the same as the others it'd be alright - *3x3 FMC* *x moves*



Sorry to both of you, I don't really understand why it did not work, I think it should.

@Lumej: if I see a post that I know will not work I alter it. But I still think 222: should work.
@James: I think it needs a space between '54' and 'moves'. It should work like this though.
The main thing is to write the number of moves on the first line and you have done that.

@All of you who get your results wrong from time to time:
I have not the time to check all posts, particularly with 76 competitors doing more and more events. So in the end it is up to you all to check and see that I get all your results correctly.

On the other hand, if you all follow the guidelines given in the sticky thread, write posts like for instance Mike or trying-to-speedcube or AvGalen there would be no problems at all. 

_Edit: I previously recommended Mike's posts because he did all events, now I realize that that is no longer so... _

But still, both Lumej and James, I think both your posts ought to be ok. But sorry, it did not work.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> On the other hand, if you all follow the guidelines given in the sticky thread, write posts like for instance Mike or trying-to-speedcube or AvGalen there would be no
> problems at all.
> 
> But still, both Lumej and James, I think both your posts ought to be ok. But sorry, it did not work.



Thankyou. I've taken this on board and edited this weeks comp to the same as Mike's (format that is)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm, I should really remember to finish all my events.


----------



## Escher (Jan 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2x2 Blindfolded* 2.69 blizzardmb



You must be joking. There is literally no way that you could have got that time, especially considering the times you got in sighted 2x2. There are probably 15 or 20 people in the entire world that could sub 5 that scramble and you are not one of them.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 9, 2010)

wtf?! so many people rocked 2x2! I need to get back into it!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2 Blindfolded* 2.69 blizzardmb
> ...



I agree with you. Maybe he/she does not know the rules for blindfolded.
I have already asked that (if you saw that post). 

Until proven otherwise we must trust people or this contest loses its meaning.
Where shall I draw the line? Actually I noticed this because my program gave
a warning. But maybe faz or David or Simon could have managed this. To me 
the scramble looked so-so, but I am real bad at 2x2 speed.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



The thing is you might be able to notice this but you couldn't start the timer without looking at it, recognize it, put on your blindfold, pick up and solve, and stop the timer all in 2 seconds.


----------



## Escher (Jan 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> I agree with you. Maybe he/she does not know the rules for blindfolded.
> I have already asked that (if you saw that post).



Yes, it's possible they think that 15s untimed pre-inspection is given.



MatsBergsten said:


> Until proven otherwise we must trust people or this contest loses its meaning.
> Where shall I draw the line? Actually I noticed this because my program gave
> a warning. But maybe faz or David or Simon could have managed this. To me
> the scramble looked so-so, but I am real bad at 2x2 speed.



Yeah, I agree with your first point. I think how it has operated so far is fine though; have a general level of trust but call people out and ask for some degree of proof or explanation when unreasonably fast times are claimed.
I probably shouldn't have posted myself but I was quite pleased with the time I got...
The solution to that scramble is y2 U R' U' y' R' U' R U2, it's a one move first layer that has a cancellation with the CLL alg.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> I think how it has operated so far is fine though; have a general level of trust but call people out and ask for some degree of proof or explanation when unreasonably fast times are claimed.



I'm happy to provide a full explanation of why I'm so slow


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 9, 2010)

Mats my 26.51 3x3 isn't on there. Probably because I forgot to put the event title..Sorry about that.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> But maybe faz or David or Simon could have managed this.



No. I do not believe sub3 is possible on this scramble. I got 4.33, and I was expecting it to be easy. Sub-3 might be possible on something like U R U F' R' U' but not on this one.


----------



## Kian (Jan 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2 Blindfolded* 2.69 blizzardmb
> ...



I agree, which is probably why I posted the same thing 7 hours earlier.


----------



## Escher (Jan 9, 2010)

Kian said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



I wanted to raeg


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> Mats my 26.51 3x3 isn't on there. Probably because I forgot to put the event title..Sorry about that.



Yeah, that may have something to do with it 
Now you are in!



SimonWestlund said:


> Oh well.. I will get over 500 points too some day..



Now that I have added some missing results, you actually have 501 points!!


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2010)

28th 3x3 and 20th 3x3 OH.
51st overall .


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 10, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well.. I will get over 500 points too some day..
> ...



Yes!


----------



## Yi Ren (Jan 10, 2010)

AvGalen:
Excuse me.
My results are in page 6, but i cant find them in result page.
Is there something wrong?


----------



## Lumej (Jan 10, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> But still, both Lumej and James, I think both your posts ought to be ok. But sorry, it did not work.



No problem, and thanks very much for fixing it!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2010)

Yi Ren said:


> AvGalen:
> Excuse me.
> My results are in page 6, but i cant find them in result page.
> Is there something wrong?



Yes, not much but there need to be some spaces for the result calculating program
to handle your post correctly.

If you write it like this it will work:
2x2: 6.33 7.84 DNF 6.39 (4.05) = 6.85 so bad...
3x3: 17.88 18.09 (14.80) (19.28) 17.77 = 17.91 so bad...with type A V
3x3 oh: 22.89 (20.36) DNF pop 22.76 21.22 = 22.29 damn...bad avg&amp;single
clock 14.31) 13.91 12.56 (10.44) 13.73 = 13.40 good scambles^-^
pyraminx 13.86) 9.84 10.52 (8.00) 8.26 = 9.54 not good
SQ1 54.44) (22.75) 38.78 28.56 37.67 = 35.00 avg is not good,but single is good...

that is, a little space after each event name and 3x3 instead of 3*3 (etc.).

@Simon, nu har du 503


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 11, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Simon, nu har du 503



Haha! It just keeps increasing


----------

